# El gobierno elimina finalmente la lista de "perros peligrosos".



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2022)

El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. 

Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes. ¿No os suena de nada todo este discursillo?

Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.

En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.


----------



## jeiper (24 Mar 2022)

Era una lista rasista. Corro a pillarme un tigre de bengala como mascota y a llevarlo suelto por el parque.


----------



## kawaiidesu (24 Mar 2022)

El unico perro peligroso es perro sanchez


----------



## Roquete (24 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que aun tiene que ser aprobada por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



Bueno, tiene sentido.

Hay muchos boxer, pit bulls, etc. de perrera que no solo es que sean trozos de pan si no que no tienen ni dientes con los que morder. Yo creo que está hecho para que no los abandonen y para que adopten los que se abandonan (mucha gente no podría pagar el seguro).

Tú estuviste en la manifestación del domingo con los "naranjas", ¿verdad?

Edito para decir algo más: lo que tendrían que hacer es prohibir la venta de este tipo de perros y solo permitir que se adopten los que ya están en circulación.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



El progresismo MATA.
Si no es peligroso por su raza, no se pueden aplicar medidas restrictivas a su posesión.
Es cuestión de tiempo que empiecen a morir niños. Luego a llorar.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

un chiringuito estatal nuevo, psiquiatra de perros, acojonante


----------



## Luftwuaje (24 Mar 2022)

Yo se los soltaba todos en el consejo de ministros. A ver si quieren jugar los amiguitos peludos.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (24 Mar 2022)

los perros de los disidentes suspenderan el examen psicologico. los de los pro sistema no.


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Mar 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Yo se los soltaba todos en el consejo de ministros. A ver si quieren jugar los amiguitos peludos.



Aprovecha para meterles un oprimido perro translobo ya de paso.


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Mar 2022)

Hombre es para dar logica al argumentario.
Si los perros son más peligrosos según la raza. A lo mejor alguien une dos y dos y le da por pensar que con los humanos pasa igual.


----------



## Top_Spinete (24 Mar 2022)

De los guionistas de "las razas humanas no existen"

llega "las razas de perro tampoco existen"

próximamente en sus mejores pantallas de control mental


----------



## orcblin (24 Mar 2022)

Espero que el que firme el papel que diga que uno de esos no es peligroso si después hace algo el chucho el tipo sea icoresponsable penalmente


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Esa lista no tiene ningún sentido.
Sólo creen en ella aquellos a los que los perros le acojonan y no los entiende.


----------



## sebososabroso (24 Mar 2022)

Hacen con los perros lo que no hacen con los hombres, ver para creer.


----------



## Qui (24 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa lista no tiene ningún sentido.
> Sólo creen en ella aquellos a los que los perros le acojonan y no los entiende.



Como se nota que no te has visto en una situación delicada. Un perrete de este tipo que sólo quería jugar se fijó en mi hijo de 3 años y pasé uno de los peores momentos de mi vida. Y solo lo arañó porqué me puse en medio. Suelto, con la dueña marchándose al ver el marrón y yo a gritos con el bicho hasta qué logré que se marchara.
Y todo esto estando en la playa tan tranquilos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Como se nota que no te has visto en una situación delicada. Un perrete de este tipo que sólo quería jugar se fijó en mi hijo de 3 años y pasé uno de los peores momentos de mi vida. Y solo lo arañó porqué me puse en medio. Suelto, con la dueña marchándose al ver el marrón y yo a gritos con el bicho hasta qué logré que se marchara.
> Y todo esto estando en la playa tan tranquilos.



No. No se nota. Es sólo aquello de lo que necesitas convencerte.
Ha sido tu primera, última y única idea.

Piénsalo: si no te convences de eso... ¿qué otra cosa se te ocurre?

¿Nada? Pues eso, nada.
Disfruta de tu única idea.


----------



## Qui (24 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. No se nota. Es sólo aquello de lo que necesitas convencerte.
> Ha sido tu primera, última y única idea.
> 
> Piénsalo: si no te convences de eso... ¿qué otra cosa se te ocurre?
> ...



Claro, claro, seguro que te has visto en una situación idéntica. En bañador, descalzo y con un perro (american stafford en concreto) intentando agarrar a tu hijo de 3 años que está en bañador también.
Y encima destilando una especie de superioridad moral que solo indica ignorancia. En fin, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Claro, claro, seguro que te has visto en una situación idéntica. En bañador, descalzo y con un perro (american stafford en concreto) intentando agarrar a tu hijo de 3 años que está en bañador también.
> Y encima destilando una especie de superioridad moral que solo indica ignorancia. En fin, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo.




Ahí, ahí. Convéncete más de aquello que necesites, que se te que te da gustirrinín.

Venga: obedece. Te ordeno que escribas otro mensaje en el que repitas lo mismo, pero con más intensidad, más seguro aún. Todo aquello de lo que no tengas ninguna evidencia, pero te da gustito creer, ES LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA.


----------



## Qui (24 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ahí, ahí. Convéncete más de aquello que necesites, que se te que te da gustirrinín.
> 
> Venga: obedece. Te ordeno que escribas otro mensaje en el que repitas lo mismo, pero con más intensidad, más seguro aún. Todo aquello de lo que no tengas ninguna evidencia, pero te da gustito creer, ES LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA.



Desde luego argumentos no te faltan. Ya veo que el que tiene evidencias eres tú. Lo dicho, un ignorarte que se cree un Dios.
Por mi parte aquí se acaba, perdón por ensuciar el hilo respondiendo a este impresentable.


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Desde luego argumentos no te faltan. Ya veo que el que tiene evidencias eres tú. Lo dicho, un ignorarte que se cree un Dios.
> Por mi parte aquí se acaba, perdón por ensuciar el hilo respondiendo a este impresentable.



Es verdad. No tengo argumentos para aquel que se convence de cosas que no sabe.

Si mañana te da por estar convencido de que tengo el sarcoma de Kaposi... te dejaré creer que tengo el sarcoma de Kaposi.
¿Qué gano yo argumentándole cosas a alguien que se aferra a la única idea que tiene?

RESPUESTA: Nada.
Por lo tanto... no hay argumentos para ti. Usarás sólo aquello que te inventes.


----------



## veraburbu (24 Mar 2022)

Lo importante es la palabra "potencialmente".
Por mucho estudio de sociabilidad que se haga. Un yorkshire nunca será "potencialmente" peligroso y un pitbull siempre será "potencialmente" peligroso.

Y otra cosa: vista la ley esa de bienestar animal y su obsesión con la castración, propongo que se deje de llamar a ciertos personajes FOLLAPERROS y se comience a denominarlos CAPAPERROS.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Mar 2022)

Qué hijos de putas, es que no dan una bien.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (24 Mar 2022)

Sin embargo, mantienen la lista de humanos potencialmente peligrosos. Las Leyes VioGen siguen a toda máquina.

La progredumbre cabalgando contradicciones.


----------



## Putler (24 Mar 2022)

Sobran perros.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Mar 2022)

El Tulipán Negro dijo:


> Sin embargo, mantienen la lista de humanos potencialmente peligrosos. Las Leyes VioGen siguen a toda máquina.
> 
> La progredumbre cabalgando contradicciones.



La lista de los llamados delitos de odio cada día es más extensa. Toda la sociedad que no acepte los dogmas de la modernidad es potencialmente peligrosa y sospechosa de padecer alguna "fobia".


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (25 Mar 2022)

Son gilipollas, pero la población aún más, así que no pasa nada.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Para mi todos los perros son potencialmente peligrosos, según lo cerca que estén de alguien en condiciones de inferioridad, como puede ser un bebé o un niño más pequeño que el perro.


----------



## Cymoril (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Para mi todos los perros son potencialmente peligrosos, según lo cerca que estén de alguien en condiciones de inferioridad, como puede ser un bebé o un niño más pequeño que el perro.



En manos de dueños irresponsables e inexpertos cualquier perro es potencialmente peligroso.


----------



## Arthas98 (25 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, tiene sentido.
> 
> Hay muchos boxer, pit bulls, etc. de perrera que no solo es que sean trozos de pan si no que no tienen ni dientes con los que morder. Yo creo que está hecho para que no los abandonen y para que adopten los que se abandonan (mucha gente no podría pagar el seguro).
> 
> ...



Lo que habría que hacer sacrificar todos los perros se España y con los gatos que la podredumbre del progresismo ha elevado a la categoría de hijos


----------



## Johnsons (25 Mar 2022)

Pues ni _cero coma_ ha tardado una noticia en salir a la palestra...









Una mujer acaba en Son Espases tras ser atacada por su perro


Una mujer tuvo que ser hospitalizada la semana pasada tras ser atacada por su perro, considerado como potencialmente peligroso, en la vivienda familiar, ubicada en el barrio palmesano de Camp Redó. La perjudicada sufrió heridas en un brazo.




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Mdutch (25 Mar 2022)

Deberia haber una legislacion mas dura con los ppp, obligando a pagar al dueño la castración y evitando que se reproduzcan. El fin seria aniquilar esas razas creadas originalmente como asesinos.

Pero vivimos en el pais mas follaperros del mundo. Lo peor es que a muchos ni siquiera les gusta la naturaleza o otros animales, solo sus putos perros y solo si tienen mordeduras capaces de matar a niños al tiempo que los encierran en un zulo vertical sin siquiera jardin por el que correr en circulos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Mar 2022)

hay perros que sólo por sus características físicas son potencialmente muy pelijrosos y eso es irrefutapla. Pero supongo que dependerá también del tipo de trastorno al que le someta su dueño trastornao.


----------



## reconvertido (25 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes.
> 
> Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



Solución, siempre encima:


maza maceta - Buscar con Google



Para el puto perro de mierda, y para el puto propietario de mierda del perro.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Mar 2022)

Pues entonces por esa regla de tres:

" Esa obligatoriedad del uso del bozal la encontramos por ejemplo con los viajes en tren o en metro, en determinados lugares y espacios públicos o en el caso de que nuestro perro sea de una determinada raza considerada ‘potencialmente peligrosa’ (PPP) o porque sea de gran tamaño y tenga unas determinadas características recogidas en el Real Decreto 287/2002 del BOE. "

Si desaparece la lista de perros peligrosos, supongo que también desaparecerá la obligatoriedad del bozal (para quien la cumpliese) Pues nada, que vayan sueltos y si ven a alguien haciendo deporte o algún crio corriendo, si la cosa termina mal a echarnos las manos a la cabeza....o a culpar a quien muerda por haberse atrevido a ir corriendo sin fijarse en que había un perro peligroso cerca. Y decir que esto está bien porque no hay razas potencialemente peligrosas, si no dueños que no saben educarlos....es una chorrada. Hay razas más violentas que otras (evidentemente no todos los perros son iguales dentro de la misma raza) si a eso añadimos que la mayoría de dueños no dan la más mínima educación a sus perros y que encima se ofenden si alguien les dice algo (porque nunca muerden según los dueños, solo se tiran a hacer por morder porque son muy "juguetones) como para tener que confiar en que el perro esté bien educado y que además no se le crucen los cables en un momento dado.

De todos modos esto salió hace tiempo, lo de tener que pasar algún test para poder tener el perro y no poder ni comprarlos en tiendas de mascotas como se ha hecho siempre. Así sacan más dinero por dichas pruebas (presupongo que tendrán un coste) y solo podrán vender los perros quienes los crian específicamente para venderlos (un particular puede que tampoco pueda hacerlo). Tampoco se como terminó el tema de esas normas porque no me interesaba.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> En manos de dueños irresponsables e inexpertos cualquier perro es potencialmente peligroso.



Hoy, paseando mi cachorro de pastor belga de 3 meses, se acercó un chucho y le intentó morder. Su dueña se acercó a ponerle la correa.
Para mí, que de una patada le arranco los empastes, no era potencialmente peligroso. Para un adolescente, tampoco. Pero para mi cachorro, sí. Y si fuese un niño de 4 años, podría haberse llevado un mordisco.

Y de esto, da igual lo responsable/experto que sea el dueño. Con el cuento del "no hace nada, es muy cariñoso" se han visto auténticas desgracias.

No sé como será mi perro de adulto, pero con 3 meses ya lo saco con bozal. Más que nada para que no se coma las mascarillas que tiran los guarros al suelo, pero de parte evito que jugando, enganche la ropa de la gente y la rompa, o le haga alguna herida jugando a alguien que lo vaya a acariciar. Porque mi perro "no hace nada, es muy cariñoso" pero la dentadura la tiene muy afilada.


----------



## stuka (25 Mar 2022)

Discriminar a una trituradora con dientes es fascista. Pero estamos salvados porque al chucho lo van a someter a evaluación psicológica.

...Pero el varón humano es potencialmente peligroso y maltratador, al que hay que poner en duda siempre, como determina la ley VIOGEN.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Mar 2022)

Que no os enteráis. Esto va de esto otro:


Ahora tienen que pasar curso e impuesto todos los dueños de perros. Así que no es que haya razas peligrosas o no, hay dueños locos o dueños que no van a saber tener cierto tipo de perros.

Tengo entendido que te van a obligar a hacer cursos y psicotécnicos dependiendo de la raza de cada bicho.

Eso en principio esta bien. Pagan impuestos porque tienen un perro y se evalúa si tu casa, tu mente y demás, esta adecuada a tener un perrazo o un perrillo.

El problema es que no sera así, no se van a castrar todos los animales, menos en los pueblos y todos los canis del mundo seguiran teniendo en B su pibu to mazao.

Solo espero que los maderos pidan la documentación de los bichos, para ver si te han dado el certificado de apto mentalmente para el perro que llevas. Pero no sera asi.

En fin te eliminan las razas peligrosas para que todos los dueños y perros sean examinados. Mas impuestos a los que tienen perros.




Cymoril dijo:


> En manos de dueños irresponsables e inexpertos cualquier perro es potencialmente peligroso.



Ese es el fin de la ley. Sed un poco avispados. De examinar a follaperros y no a perros.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que habría que eliminar es a las razas peligrosas como los putos Pitbull. Hasta de cachorros hay que tenerlos controlados porque sino se matan entre ellos. Asco de animal.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Mar 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Discriminar a una trituradora con dientes es fascista.
> 
> ...Pero el varón humano es potencialmente peligroso y maltratador, al que hay que poner en duda siempre, como determina la ley VIOGEN.
> 
> Pero estamos salvados porque al chucho lo van a someter a evaluación psicológica.



¿Cuantos niños, mujeres y hombres ha matado o atacado un perro y cuantos un ser humano en especial macho? Creeme que no quieres hacer esa analogía. Porque basicamente las estadistas son feminazis y eso no lo puede discutir nadie, y ademas van a favor de los perros, sea el humano macho o hembra.

El ser humano es terriblemente mas peligroso que un perro.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Mar 2022)

si se trata de recaudar impuestos, de pasar itv perruna y todo ese tipo de cosas, al final será un exterminio controlao de perros que nadie va a poder tener y ya no tendrás perro y serás feliz.


----------



## stuka (25 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Cuentos niños, mujeres y hombres ha matado o atacado un perro y cuantos un ser humano en especial macho? Creeme que no quieres hacer esa analogía.
> 
> El ser humano es terriblemente mas peligroso que un perro.




Menuda respuesta...Te saltaste la clase sobre Descartes y Lógica.

Ya si acaso, repasa también aquello de 2000 años de Derecho Romano...tumbados por la VIOGEN (aprobada POR UNANIMIDAD).


----------



## coda (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

ahora meterán en la lista a los hombres blancos, españoles y padres de familia


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si se trata de recaudar impuestos, de pasar itv perruna y todo ese tipo de cosas, al final será un exterminio controlao de perros que nadie va a poder tener y ya no tendrás perro y serás feliz.



está gracioso el vídeo que tienes de spoiler de niños estelares


----------



## Cymoril (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Hoy, paseando mi cachorro de pastor belga de 3 meses, se acercó un chucho y le intentó morder. Su dueña se acercó a ponerle la correa.
> Para mí, que de una patada le arranco los empastes, no era potencialmente peligroso. Para un adolescente, tampoco. Pero para mi cachorro, sí. Y si fuese un niño de 4 años, podría haberse llevado un mordisco.
> 
> Y de esto, da igual lo responsable/experto que sea el dueño. Con el cuento del "no hace nada, es muy cariñoso" se han visto auténticas desgracias.
> ...



Hombre, un dueño responsable nunca dejará a su perro suelto. 
Qué tipo de pastor belga tienes? Por curiosidad.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Lammero (25 Mar 2022)

Dentro de todo Nigbull hay un votante de la PSOE, sólo hay que educarlo para que salga.


----------



## eufor (25 Mar 2022)

que empiecen a multar a todas las idiotas que maltratan a los chuchos poniendoles jersecitos, zapatitos y chaquetitas y tratándolos como si fuesen sus putos muñecos....los pobres animales van con tanta verguenza que siempre intentan que no les vean otros chuchos con el disfraz y si se ven en un espejo se mueren del disgusto....


----------



## qbit (25 Mar 2022)

Pues igual que no hay razas peligrosas, tampoco hay sustancias químicas peligrosas. Todos a sembrar las calles con raticida.


----------



## qbit (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Para mi todos los perros son potencialmente peligrosos, según lo cerca que estén de alguien en condiciones de inferioridad, como puede ser un bebé o un niño más pequeño que el perro.



Todos los perros en la calle con bozal y se acaban los ladridos y mordeduras.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes.
> 
> Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



¿Habrán quitado también la obligación de llevar bozal a los perros que antes se consideraban peligrosos?. Teniendo en cuenta que a los gobiernos masónicos criminales que nos encasquetan una y otra vez lo que les interesa es crear inseguridad ciudadana, de ahí las políticas migratorias que existen, no sería raro que lo que busquen es llenar las calles de tarados con perro peligroso suelto y sin bozal que la lien periodicamente.

Al final todo el mundo con miedo por la calle no sea que se encuentre una bestia de esas suelta por ahí, y en cuanto a los niños no digamos ya........, teniendo en cuenta que esos perros a quién mas cojones les echan es a los niños por verlos mas pequeños y por tanto menos peligrosos y mas asustadizos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Mar 2022)

¿Y a los de esta raza los eliminarán de esa lista?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (25 Mar 2022)

El cani de mi barrio con su Rottweiler está muy contento, ahora podrá llevarlo sin bozal atacando viejos y niños mientras él se fuma un porro a ritmo de Yung Beef.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (25 Mar 2022)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> De los guionistas de "las razas humanas no existen"
> 
> llega "las razas de perro tampoco existen"
> 
> próximamente en sus mejores pantallas de control mental



Esta iniciativa ha partido como caballo de Troya desde los grupos antiespecistas con el mismo objetivo, abolir las razas y negar las diferencias entre ellas, lo que hicieron con los humanos hace 80 años.
Un bull terrier o un mastín, por naturaleza y constitución tienden a ser más peligrosos que un Schnauzer, negar ese potencial agresivo y homicida nos causará mas de un disgusto y algun que otro desfigurado a mordiscos.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa lista no tiene ningún sentido.
> Sólo creen en ella aquellos a los que los perros le acojonan y no los entiende.



Cuando un pitbull te arranque las bolas a dentelladas, vienes y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

coda dijo:


>



La única manera de separar a ese perro sin que haga una carnicería es ponerle la cabeza contra el suelo de lado y pisarle con todo el peso del cuerpo posible la mandíbula mientras otro ayuda sujetándolo, es decir estresar todo lo posible los músculos de la articulación, incluso dándole golpes pisoteando la junta de la mandíbula, para que acabe soltando. Si vas con unos tenis puedes perder el pie si se revira, lo mejor son unas buenas botas. Es una muy buena demostración ese vídeo de lo que son esos animales. Si el otro perro fuese un perro pequeño ya estaría muerto, y si en vez de ser un perro, fuese un niño... imaginaos.

Eso es para que algunos deficientes mentales que pululan por el hilo vean la realidad de lo que son las razas peligrosas... *Y sólo hay que ver a la puta deficiente mental de la dueña que no hace absolutamente nada... sólo aguanta la correa.* *A esa hija de puta habría que meterla en la cárcel* y precisamente es el dueño promedio de ese tipo de animales, putos retrasados mononeuronales.

"Los perritos peligrosos no son malos, que los malos son los dueños" El que dice esto NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA DE LO QUE ES UN ANIMAL, y deberían prohibirle tener animales en casa, por el bien del animal y por su propio bien y el de sus vecinos, así de claro.

Como ejemplo os pongo a este tarado mononeuronal: @Don_Quijote .



Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa lista no tiene ningún sentido.
> Sólo creen en ella aquellos a los que los perros le acojonan y no los entiende.



Este tipo es el típico al que le deberían prohibir terminantemente tener cualquier tipo de animal, por el bien del animal, por su propia seguridad y la de sus vecinos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Mar 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> La única manera de separar a ese perro es ponerle la cabeza contra el suelo de lado y pisarle con todo el peso del cuerpo posible la mandíbula, es decir estresar todo lo posible los músculos de la articulación, incluso dándole golpes pisoteando la junta de la mandíbula, para que acabe soltando. Si vas con unos tenis puedes perder el pie si se revira, lo mejor son unas buenas botas. Es una muy buena demostración ese vídeo de lo que son esos animales. Si el otro perro fuese un perro pequeño ya estaría muerto, y si en vez de ser un perro, fuese un niño... imaginaos.
> 
> Eso es para que algunos deficientes mentales que pululan por el hilo vean la realidad de lo que son las razas peligrosas... Y sólo hay que ver a la puta deficiente mental de la dueña que no hace absolutamente nada... sólo aguanta la correa. A esa hija de puta habría que meterla en la cárcel y precisamente es el dueño promedio de ese tipo de animales, putos retrasados mononeuronales.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es meterle cuatro mojadas bien metidas en el pescuezo y a sangrar como un cochino. Es raro que nadie de los que pasaban por la calle llevase encima una navaja o algún objeto con punta, el palo de la escoba mismamente lo pones contra la pared, lo rompes de una patada y con eso puedes atravesar al pitbull como si fuese un pincho moruno.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Mar 2022)

Las diferencias raciales entre perros se deben solo a las circunstancias económicas.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Lo mejor es meterle cuatro mojadas bien metidas en el pescuezo y a sangrar como un cochino. Es raro que nadie de los que pasaban por la calle llevase encima una navaja o algún objeto con punta, el palo de la escoba mismamente lo pones contra la pared, lo rompes de una patada y con eso puedes atravesar al pitbull como si fuese un pincho moruno.



También es buena solución, unas buenas mojadas y asunto resuelto. Se adelanta el trabajo porque a ese animal habría que sacrificarlo. Y la culpa no sería del animal, por supuesto, porque no le puedes obligar a un tigre, a un león o a una hiena que deje de serlo. La culpa es de quien mete esos animales en las casas y en las ciudades a convivir con la gente y con verdaderos animales domésticos.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Lo que habría que eliminar es a las razas peligrosas como los putos Pitbull. Hasta de cachorros hay que tenerlos controlados porque sino se matan entre ellos. Asco de animal.



Y lo peor de esas razas no es eso sino que son verdaderos psicópatas en potencia. Esas razas fueron creadas estrictamente para las peleas. Es decir, se fueron seleccionando a los especímenes más fuertes, más resistentes, más sanguinarios y desequilibrados *durante decenas de generaciones* (porque lo de tener perritos en casa es una costumbre de ayer por la tarde, y menos esas razas) y ahora los quieren convertir en golden retrievers de la noche a la manaña. Y luego se sorprenden de que de repente maten a su propio dueño... A esos perros les da la venada por cualquier chorrada y matan a un crio por celos, por ejemplo, y sin dar un puto aviso reconocible.


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

Da igual, la población en general seguimos sabiendo que no debemos acercarnos demasiado a pitbulls, rottweilers, y otras razas de perros de mayor agresividad y letalidad en ataques a personas estadísticamente hablando. 
La progresía delux, como siempre, negando lo evidente. Imbéciles destruye-civilización.


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, tiene sentido.
> 
> Hay muchos boxer, pit bulls, etc. de perrera que no solo es que sean trozos de pan si no que no tienen ni dientes con los que morder. Yo creo que está hecho para que no los abandonen y para que adopten los que se abandonan (mucha gente no podría pagar el seguro).
> 
> ...



Increíble. Todo mal en este post. Cómo se puede ser tan ciego.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes.
> 
> Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.




Otra subnormalidad animalista que se ha colado en la legislacion. Me gustaria encerrar a estos hijos de puta con un presa canario, un dogo argentino, un mastin napolitano a cer que coño hacian.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (25 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Las diferencias raciales entre perros se deben solo a las circunstancias económicas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> En un mundo de personas responsables quizás no tendría sentido. Pero casualmente son las razas preferidas del lumpen.



Bobadas.

El hecho de alguien tenga miedo a los perros no conlleva que haya que embozalarlos a todos, y prohibirlos a todos, ni que haya que hacer estúpidas listas.

El hecho de alguien tenga miedo a un virus no conlleva que haya que embozalar a todas las personas, o confinarlas, o que haya que hacer estúpidas listas o pasaportes especiales para viajar.


El miedo no es, ni debería ser, jamás, el principio rector para todos los demás.

Y, a estas alturas, el argumento "es por tu seguridad", es más una burla que otra cosa.


El que tiene miedo a los perros es irracional y como persona irracional, no hay que argumentarle nada, ni persuadirle... hay que enseñarle el camino para salir de su miedo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Otra subnormalidad animalista que se ha colado en la legislacion. Me gustaria encerrar a estos hijos de puta con un presa canario, un dogo argentino, un mastin napolitano a cer que coño hacian.




Eso es como encerrar a alguien con miedo a los perros con un chihuahua agresivo.... 

El chihuahua no etá en la lista, pero es difícil encontrar a uno que no muerda... ya que es un perro que, en general, es capricho de mujeres, y la mujeres ya se sabe.

Seguro que se le quitan las tonterías de listas.


Una cosa está clara: los perros te asustan. Partamos de ahí...


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Hombre, un dueño responsable nunca dejará a su perro suelto.
> Qué tipo de pastor belga tienes? Por curiosidad.



Pastor belga malinois


----------



## sirpask (25 Mar 2022)

Han matado a tu hijo, pero solo querian jugar.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es como encerrar a alguien con miedo a los perros con un chihuahua agresivo....
> 
> El chihuahua no etá en la lista, pero es difícil encontrar a uno que no muerda... ya que es un perro que, en general, es capricho de mujeres, y la mujeres ya se sabe.
> 
> ...



Un chihuahua te muerde, y es un descojone. Pero se te echa encima un presa canario de 50 kilos encima, y no lo cuentas. 

Tan dificil es de entender?? Es el mismo argumento que con las putas armas. No pasa nada hasta que se le cruzanblos cables al tarado o perro de turno.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Como se nota que no te has visto en una situación delicada. Un perrete de este tipo que sólo quería jugar se fijó en mi hijo de 3 años y pasé uno de los peores momentos de mi vida. Y solo lo arañó porqué me puse en medio. Suelto, con la dueña marchándose al ver el marrón y yo a gritos con el bicho hasta qué logré que se marchara.
> Y todo esto estando en la playa tan tranquilos.



deberías haber enganchado a esa bestia y haberla ahogado en el mar


----------



## Kolobok (25 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, tiene sentido.
> 
> Hay muchos boxer, pit bulls, etc. de perrera que no solo es que sean trozos de pan si no que no tienen ni dientes con los que morder. Yo creo que está hecho para que no los abandonen y para que adopten los que se abandonan (mucha gente no podría pagar el seguro).
> 
> ...



Pero que tonto eres, proteger a los chuchos para desproteger a las personas. Como hay algunos que son trozos de pan, todos pasan a ser buenos automáticamente... Después nos encontramos a niños de 2 años descuartizados y al perrete trozo de pan con un fémur en la boca.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Un chihuahua te muerde, y es un descojone. Pero se te echa encima un presa canario de 50 kilos encima, y no lo cuentas.
> 
> Tan dificil es de entender?? Es el mismo argumento que con las putas armas. No pasa nada hasta que se le cruzanblos cables al tarado o perro de turno.



Es muy fácil de entender, pero la gente que sostiene eso tiene miedo a los perros.... y por ello no pueden entender los contrargumentos.

No es bueno contrargumentar a los miedosos. Sólo sirve para que se parapeten en su miedo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Hombre, un dueño responsable nunca dejará a su perro suelto.
> Qué tipo de pastor belga tienes? Por curiosidad.




Un dueño responsable no tendrá a su perro atado 24 horas al día. Le hará correr y hacer ejercicio.
Lo más probable es que se vuelva agresivo si lo haces vivir encadenado.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es muy fácil de entender, pero la gente que sostiene eso tiene miedo a los perros.... y por ello no pueden entender los contrargumentos.
> 
> No es bueno contrargumentar a los miedosos. Sólo sirve para que se parapeten en su miedo.



Vale, el dia que te encuentres dos perros de jabali escapados por el campo y te tengas que subir a un arbol, me cuentas SUBNOOOOOOOORMAL!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Vale, el dia que te encuentres dos perros de jabali escapados por el campo y te tengas que subir a un arbol, me cuentas SUBNOOOOOOOORMAL!!



Un argumento aplastante.

¿Te gusta vivir con miedo a los perros? ¿Ha hecho ese miedo tu vida más plena y feliz?


----------



## SolyCalma (25 Mar 2022)

Pero esto que es joder? Que tipo de locos hijos de puta hay de politicos? Que asco me dan es que es todo mal y cada vez peor, esto no es normal ni es una casualidad de gente tonta es que quieren crear miedo y que no salgamos de casa parece.


----------



## ekOz (25 Mar 2022)

Que triste tener que leer algunos comentarios, más de uno no ha tenido un perro en su vida, entiendo que tengáis la cabeza lavada con la propaganda pero meter todo en el mismo saco..., Mi perro es un apb con 10 años ya, ningún problema, hasta los niños se suben encima, sin embargo estoy hasta los huevos de ver pastores alemanes, malinoas, chihuahuas, ectr, ladrando como si no hubiera un mañana y si te pillaba cerca te llevas la tajada, contra más pequeño más inestable y más mala leche, el Pitbull es el perro más fiel al dueño y aunque no lo parezca, de los más tiernos, esto solo lo va a saber quién haya tenido uno, dicho esto me parece de putos locos lo que han firmado, por que hay demasiado hijo de puta suelto que tiene al perro para lo que lo tiene, luego el resto pagamos la marginación.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Mar 2022)

Es cierto que no todos los perros son peligrosos sean de la raza que sean, igual que las personas no todas son peligrosas por pertenecer a un sexo u a o otro. Lo malo en ambos casos es la educación que se les da.
Por otra parte, quien piense que se le hace mas daño a un perro cortandole las orejas o el rabo que capandolo, simple y llanamente es sucnormal y retrasado abisal.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

coda dijo:


>



Cuando un perro de este tipo hace esto hay que matarlo. Se le puede dar con un objeto contundente hasta romperle el cráneo o bien en entre la columna y el cráneo. O bien el acuchillamiento masivo , si tienes cualquier cuchillo o navaja, ya no te digo una navaja campera hay que dar muchos cuchillazos de abajo arriba a ser posible. Es decir del suelo a la barriga o costillas,, depende de la fuerza o experiencia puedes atacar por arriba también o incluso cortarle el cuello. Pero esto es más difícil.

Un amigo mío harto de que un Pitbull atacará o intentará atacar a su carlino le dio con cuchillo campero y mano de ssnto


Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. No se nota. Es sólo aquello de lo que necesitas convencerte.
> Ha sido tu primera, última y única idea.
> 
> Piénsalo: si no te convences de eso... ¿qué otra cosa se te ocurre?
> ...



@Qui

Pueden ser dos opciones, que el perro iba o tanteaba para atacar o bien que "jugaba" "marcaba" en ambas el perro debe llevarse a la perrera o sacrificarse.

No tiene sentido que el resto de la gente deba entender psicología perruna es una locura deshumanista



coda dijo:


>



Cuando un perro de este tipo hace esto hay que matarlo. Se le puede dar con un objeto contundente hasta romperle el cráneo o bien en entre la columna y el cráneo. O bien el acuchillamiento masivo , si tienes cualquier cuchillo o navaja, ya no te digo una navaja campera hay que dar muchos cuchillazos de abajo arriba a ser posible. Es decir del suelo a la barriga o costillas,, depende de la fuerza o experiencia puedes atacar por arriba también o incluso cortarle el cuello. Pero esto es más difícil.

Un amigo mío harto de que un Pitbull atacará o intentará atacar a su carlino le dio con cuchillo campero y mano de santo.


________________


No tiene lógica que se puedan llevar animales que son armas inestables y no hienas, orangutanes, tigres siberianos o leopardos. Si hubiera legalidad sobre eso no se exitinguirian y se pueden amaestrar igual y también tienen sus señales de cuando "quieren jugar" o "están estresados"


Lo que no tiene ningún sentido es que no puedas tener guepardos, que es el felino más pacífico de todo y el que mejor puedes enseñar, también al no tener las uñas como el resto de felinos y ser especialista en matar a pocos animales son menos peligrosos que este tipo de perros. Además están en peligro de extinción.

Los "follaperros" auténticos, no hablo de a quien le gustan los perros, UE sin animales increíbles, tienen problemas mentales y de autoestima, sus frustraciones se transforman en perros


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Para mi todos los perros son potencialmente peligrosos, según lo cerca que estén de alguien en condiciones de inferioridad, como puede ser un bebé o un niño más pequeño que el perro.



Como toda la vida, siempre ha sido así, pero cuando se pierde toda capacidad de sentido común....


----------



## Kolobok (25 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Es cierto que no todos los perros son peligrosos sean de la raza que sean, igual que las personas no todas son peligrosas por pertenecer a un sexo u a o otro. Lo malo en ambos casos es la educación que se les da.
> Por otra parte, quien piense que se le hace mas daño a un perro cortandole las orejas o el rabo que capandolo, simple y llanamente es sucnormal y retrasado abisal.



Bastante sucnor eso de comparar los perros y las personas. Sobretodo porque los seres humanos somos animales racionales y los perros no. No hace falta recibir ningún tipo de educación para saber qué asesinar o violar está mal. Hay gente mala y peligrosa porque es así genéticamente, lo llevan en el ADN, como hay gente que es más estúpida, más gorda o más tranquila.

Los perros peligrosos fuera de las ciudades, es más no debería haber un puto perro en la ciudad si tuviéramos una sociedad sana. Que clase de palurdo sin ninguna obligación tiene tiempo para sacar al perro a pasear 3 veces al día? El perro es un animal de campo, no de ciudad. Los perros no son felices en un piso colmena ni yendo atados por la calle. Es una tortura.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No tiene sentido que el resto de la gente deba entender psicología perruna es una locura deshumanista




En eso estoy de acuerdo.... pero es que no hay ningún problema con la psicología canina.
Hay un problema con la psicología humana.

Los odiaperros viven acojonados, siempre contando historias de Cujo el asesino, y siempre protegiendo a sus hijos. Como guionistas, no valen nada.

Ese pánico al perro es algo humano, es algo irracional y es algo que conduce a análisis erróneos.



El que habla de que nosequé perro se quiso comer a su hijo es como la feminista radical que se siente "violada" cuando llega a casa sola y borracha.
Un irracionalismo.


----------



## patroclus (25 Mar 2022)

Me parece muy bien la medida.

El sufrimiento que tienen esos animales simplemente por el hecho de nacer de algunas de esas razas no hay derecho. 

Que le pongan a vuestra madre el bozal y la cadena las 24 horas del día.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Mar 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ASCO. No quiero perros feos, malolientes, asquerosos y potencialmente peligrosos en la calle, sueltos y sin bozal. HARTA estoy de verlo. Una persona que tiene chuchos de razas peligrosas no está bien de la cabeza.
> 
> Recomiendo a todo el mundo que lleve un silbato para chuchos en el bolsillo y prevenir así ataques.



Yo te recomiendo un psiquiatra. Hoy en día casi todo tiene tratamiento


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Cuantos niños, mujeres y hombres ha matado o atacado un perro y cuantos un ser humano en especial macho? Creeme que no quieres hacer esa analogía. Porque basicamente las estadistas son feminazis y eso no lo puede discutir nadie, y ademas van a favor de los perros, sea el humano macho o hembra.
> 
> El ser humano es terriblemente mas peligroso que un perro.



Tu comentario me ha hecho ver la luc. Ya se lo que las pasa a las feminazis, que no tienen vida y se creen que las mujeres de antaño tampoco la tenían (se creen todo lo que las cuentan desde el poder, pero eso es otro tema).


----------



## Azrael_II (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo.... pero es que no hay ningún problema con la psicología canina.
> Hay un problema con la psicología humana.
> 
> Los odiaperros viven acojonados, siempre contando historias de Cujo el asesino, y siempre protegiendo a sus hijos. Como guionistas, no valen nada.
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices hay follaniños que hay que darle de comer aparte .

Yo tengo respeto a los animales nunca les he tenido miedo y he tenido varios sustos por gilipollas por no entender las señales.

No tengo miedo a los perros y a mi casi cualquier perro de un determinado tamaño me parece igual de peligroso o no peligroso. Pero llevo años sin tener perros y no tengo ganas de actualizarme y volver a saber las señales. 

Un perro por determinado sitios que van niños no debería ir suelto y tampoco es cierto que no existan peligrosos . Muchos perros son amores pero muchísimos hipermimados son seres tontos y egoístas, más lo segundo que lo primero y un peligro. Ya que le puede molestar que hagas caso a otras cosas que a él, que te acerques al dueño o mil historias. Imagina un niño lo que le puede cabrear.

Los perros que agarran, durante un tiempo razonable, no deberían estar permitidos o bajo unas condiciones muy específicas, si son un peligro.


----------



## Qui (25 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> deberías haber enganchado a esa bestia y haberla ahogado en el mar



Cuando se acercó, les dije a mis dos hijos que tranquilos, que no pasaba nada y de hecho así estuvieron al principio pero en un momento dado mi hijo pequeño se asustó y se apartó del perro (era casi de su misma altura). Este cambió el gesto de repente y le intentó agarrar con las patas (le dejó buenos arañazos) y ahí es donde me puse delante enfrentándome y gritando al perro hasta que logré que se marchara. Como para pensar en algo más que en la seguridad del peque.

Unos días antes había visto este vídeo: Pit bulls attack man in New York - CNN Video

Lo que me dejó perplejo es que mientras los dos perros están destrozando a ese hombre para ellos es como un juego, están meneando la cola.

Edito: Por cierto, tengo perro y mis hijos siempre han tocado y jugado con los perros que se han ido encontrando, a pesar de que cuando mi hijo mayor tenía unos 4 años uno le mordió en el culo y llegó a casa sangrando. Y eso no le hizo coger miedo a los perros que es algo (el no tenerles miedo) que les hemos inculcado en casa.

Eso sí, siempre antes de tocar a ningún perro preguntan al dueño si pueden hacerlo. Se trata de respeto.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Mar 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Bastante sucnor eso de comparar los perros y las personas. Sobretodo porque los seres humanos somos animales racionales y los perros no. No hace falta recibir ningún tipo de educación para saber qué asesinar o violar está mal. Hay gente mala y peligrosa porque es así genéticamente, lo llevan en el ADN, como hay gente que es más estúpida, más gorda o más tranquila.
> 
> Los perros peligrosos fuera de las ciudades, es más no debería haber un puto perro en la ciudad si tuviéramos una sociedad sana. Que clase de palurdo sin ninguna obligación tiene tiempo para sacar al perro a pasear 3 veces al día? El perro es un animal de campo, no de ciudad. Los perros no son felices en un piso colmena ni yendo atados por la calle. Es una tortura.



Si no sabe usted entender, no es mi problema. No he comparado a los canes con los humannos.
En todo lo demás, coincido con usted en un 99%.


----------



## B. Golani (25 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes.
> 
> Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



La gente que vive con perracos en pisos son unos degenerados. Los perros son para chalés , y casas de pueblo , con jardin o terreno.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (25 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes.
> 
> Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio", lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



Pues yo creo que se inventaran un nuevo chiringuito para enchufar a veterinarios en paro , y si con el tiempo no dan a basto igualmente meten a biologos y zoologos , y si aun falta personal a algun botanico paisajista .
Lo veo venir , ITV para mascotas , igual que con los coches y otros vehiculos a motor.
Se les mide el cuerpo , y no hay racismo solo datos REALES , para categorizar las partes de su cuerpo , a mas grande , musculoso , con fauces mas desarroladas , mas peligroso y mayores requirimientos legales.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (25 Mar 2022)

Impuesto especial para los propietarios de perros (cualquiera) pondría yo. Las heces son un problema de salubridad pública


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Bobadas.
> 
> El hecho de alguien tenga miedo a los perros no conlleva que haya que embozalarlos a todos, y prohibirlos a todos, ni que haya que hacer estúpidas listas.
> 
> ...



Eso es absurdo.

Hay mucha gente que no sabe educar a sus perros (porque ni ellas mismas tienen un mínimo de educación). Eso, unido a perros que POR SU NATURALEZA son fuertes y pueden tener reacciones muy agresivas frente a lo que ven como una amenaza, da como resultado un peligro para los demás.

Para atajar ese peligro se debe limitar la libertad de las personas que, por ser unas inútiles, ponen en riesgo a los demás por distintas vías, entre las que se encuentra tener perros peligrosos.

Yo no quiero que esas personas sean más o menos educadas, o que todo el mundo tenga que tener más o menos precauciones para protegerse de esas personas inútiles.

Me parece justo que se les limite la tenencia de ciertos canes.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Eso es absurdo.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que no sabe educar a sus perros (porque ni ellas mismas tienen un mínimo de educación). Eso, unido a perros que POR SU NATURALEZA son fuertes y pueden tener reacciones muy agresivas frente a lo que ven como una amenaza, da como resultado un peligro para los demás.
> 
> ...



El argumento no es válido.

Que alguien sea fuerte, no conlleva que sea más agresivo.
Que alguien sea débil, no conlleva que sea menos peligroso.

De ser así, habría que "limitar" la presencia de forzudos.
Todos los que van al gim deberían llevar bozal y estar confinados en su casa, para seguridad de aquellos que les tienen miedo.


También un coche puede ser letal, y hay gente con pánico a los coches.... No por ello hay que prohibir los coches.


Me alegro de vivir en Alemania. Aquí ni los perros ni las bicicletas provocan conflicto social o urticaria moral.



El MIEDO no es racional. Aceptadlo. El miedo es un problema individual de cada uno de los miedosos... no un problema de la sociedad.
Los parques NO os pertenecen sólo por tener hijos, o por tener miedo.
Las playas NO os pertenecen sólo por tener hijos, o por tener miedo.
Vuestro miedo no es razón... es sinrazón.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Un argumento aplastante.
> 
> ¿Te gusta vivir con miedo a los perros? ¿Ha hecho ese miedo tu vida más plena y feliz?



Que no tengo miedo a los perros, pero que si se me acerca uno a morderme, lo mas probable que lo mate a palos y le escache la cabeza con una piedra. Yo no soy un maricon urbanita amante de los perros.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El argumento no es válido.
> 
> Que alguien sea fuerte, no conlleva que sea más agresivo.
> Que alguien sea débil, no conlleva que sea menos peligroso.
> ...



Refranero popular: Fíate y no corras


----------



## Ederto (25 Mar 2022)

aosaer, no puede ser que a nivel administrativo se tomen las mismas medidas de seguridad con un frufrú perropatada de esos que lleva Paris Hilton en el bolso, que con un Dogo argentino, animal diseñado a partir de perros de pelea para defender a los rebaños de los ataques de los pumas.

Hay una serie de razas que una vez que pierden el control no sienten dolor, y todo lo que les hagas solo sirve para generar más adrenalina en el bicho (se lo oí comentar a Cesar Millan). Esos perros tienen que estar controlados y adiestrados, y el dueño tiene que poder demostrar que ese perro ha sido adiestrado para contenerse.

En fin. Supongo que cuando descuarticen a un niño en un parque cambiará la normativa otra vez. Así funcionamos.

Hay razas de perro muy violentas, todo es cuestión de seleccionar al más hijoputa de la camada hasta que te quede uno intratable. la raza de perro de pelea cordobés se extinguió porque era tan violento que no había hijoputa que consiguiera que el macho y la hembra se acoplaran sin acabar peleando.


----------



## Kolobok (25 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Si no sabe usted entender, no es mi problema. No he comparado a los canes con los humannos.
> En todo lo demás, coincido con usted en un 99%.



Quizás malinterpreté su mensaje. Mis disculpas a ustec.


----------



## Cymoril (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Pastor belga malinois



Yo tengo uno, una pasada de bicho. Aprovecha que tiene una edad perfecta para apender muchas órdenes. Son muy inteligentes, las pillan al vuelo.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> No, no son bobadas. Se perfectamente de lo que hablo porque tengo perros y llevo años moviéndome por el mundo del perro. Y que tenga perros no me exime de ser una persona crítica dada la situación extrema a la que se está llegando por culpa de las modas. Señoras mayores paseando pitbulls, gente sentada en cafés con mastines napolitanos como si fuesen chihuahuas, niñatos con tres staffies, una charo con un perro lobo checoslovaco en un piso. Estas situaciones las he visto yo con mis propios ojos y ya va siendo hora de regular esto y poner ciertos lìmites porque hay perros que simplemente por fuerza física se descontrolan en un momento y gente en inferiodidad física/desconocimiento no los pueden controlar. Hace años yo tenía un pastor alemán que iba perfectamente con su correa y le atacó un rotweiller que lo llevaba un subnormal suelto.



Así es.
Mi perro, con 2 meses, fue atacado por un pastor alemán adulto. 30 segundos tardé en llegar y separarlos.

Después de varias radiografías y consultas veterinarias, he de hacerle una resonancia y posiblemente una cirugía ya que le dejo tocada una vértebra, daño en la médula, columna curvada.

Nada garantiza que vaya recuperarse. No tiene dolor pero una pata trasera no la apoya por lo que sospechan de afección a un nervio.

Un caso difícil. El pastor alemán que lo atacó es un cagón, asustadizo, nadie se esperaba esa reacción.

Ahora decidme que son buenos si están educados y blablabla... La realidad es que son una responsabilidad y no se deben perder de vista ni un segundo.

No tengo miedo a los perros, pero cuando veo un PPP suelto o sin bozal me dan ganas de hostiar al dueño por irresponsable.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Yo tengo uno, una pasada de bicho. Aprovecha que tiene una edad perfecta para apender muchas órdenes. Son muy inteligentes, las pillan al vuelo.



Sí que son listos... E impulsivos. A ver si va recuperando algo la pata, no quiero hacerle pasar por una cirugía tan agresiva y que después quede peor.


----------



## yomismoquizás (25 Mar 2022)

He tenido( y tengo) perros toda la vida y me gustan los perros. Lo digo para el que piense que soy antiperros o que no "entiendo" de perros.
Es de auténticos subnormales decir que un pitbull,stafford, presa o similar no son PPP. NO decimos PERROS PELIGROSOS, si no PERROS *POTENCIALMENTE* PELIGROSOS. Y ahí está el quid. Objetivamente, son perros potenciamente peligrosos. ¿Un maltés es POTENCIALMENTE peligroso? NO. ¿un dogo argentino es POTENCIALMENTE peligroso? SI.
Esta ley solo responde a dos motivos:
1º un progresismo mal entendido que busca una analogía a las razas humanas.
2º Creación de chiringuitos, tasas e impuestos para robarnos (más) a los ciudadanos y colocar a sus colegas y asociaciones.
El resultado va a ser pitbulls y similares por la calle sin obligatoriedad de llevar bozal ni correa corta y pudiendo incluso estar sueltos en determinados lugares, lo que conllevará muerte de perros debiles/pequeños y aumento de ataques a personas.
Para los "cándidos" que aleguen que "es que va a haber que pasar un control" yo les pregunto .¿El mismo control que pasan los abuelos al renovar el carnet? Sabemos todos que con pagar los 50€ le dan el carnet a un ciego/sordo/demente sin problemas.
Siempre he pensado que los que tienen ese tipo de razas son dos tipos de personas: Acomplejados cobardes a los que ir atados a una bestia les da seguridad y delincuentes que los usan para intimidar/ agredir. ¿Hay cientos de razas entre las que elegir y eliges esas? Algo falla en tu cabeza.
Yo tengo claro que si por mi zona (que por suerte dueños de ppp son poco numerosos) empiezan a llevarlos sueltos o sin bozal, no me faltará en el bolsillo una buena navaja con buena punta por si fuese necesario metérsela por debajo del esternón buscándo la dirección hacia la cabeza, en caso de tener que defender a mi perro o familia. Si ellos llevan un arma, yo también.
P.d: He visto a un chihuahua acercarse a saludar a una pitbul hembra. Al principio la pitbull bien. Pero algo le hizo click en la cabeza y en dos segundos cogió al chihuahua y lo aplastó. Muerto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Claro, claro, seguro que te has visto en una situación idéntica. En bañador, descalzo y con un perro (american stafford en concreto) intentando agarrar a tu hijo de 3 años que está en bañador también.
> Y encima destilando una especie de superioridad moral que solo indica ignorancia. En fin, de todo tiene que haber en este mundo.



¿Tienes más larvas o solo una?


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Bobadas.
> 
> El hecho de alguien tenga miedo a los perros no conlleva que haya que embozalarlos a todos, y prohibirlos a todos, ni que haya que hacer estúpidas listas.
> 
> ...



Voy a decir una burrada, no lo tomes como algo personal.

El miedo es un mecanismo de defensa. Sin él, pasaríamos tranquilos con niños pequeños en un parque lleno de rotweillers, Pitbull, presas canarios, etc.

Ahora bien... ¿Quién, en su sano juicio, dejaría a sus hijos entre 2-6 años cerca de un PPP que no es de casa? O columpiandose con varios doberman desconocidos al lado?

No es miedo, son normas para que los dueños no hagan el subnormal "porque es muy cariñoso y solo quiere jugar"


----------



## Qui (25 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Tienes más larvas o solo una?



Dos, ¿porqué lo preguntas?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El argumento no es válido.
> 
> Que alguien sea fuerte, no conlleva que sea más agresivo.
> Que alguien sea débil, no conlleva que sea menos peligroso.
> ...



El miedo es un problema cuando no responde a una realidad.

Es un problema tener miedo a las mariposas.
No es un problema tener miedo a la serpientes venenosas.

Es así de sencillo. 

La combinación perro peligroso + persona descerebrada es perjudicial para terceros. Y no por culpa del perro.


----------



## ikergutierrez (25 Mar 2022)

Las razas de perros son creadas para determinados fines por el hombre.
Las caracteristicas de las razas no solo son fisicas, de fuerza, resistencia, tamaño, dientes... sino tambien de caracter,
asi, tener manso a un perro hecho para pelear, atacar un jabalí, o enfrentarse a unos intrusos, es mucho mas costoso, que hacerlo con un perro diseñado para acompañar y ladrar.
El instinto, el disco duro, incluye *una predisposicion hacia ese caracter que el creador de la raza le inculco*. Puedes estar encima de el frenandolo, y si lo has criado y tienes experiencia, conseguirlo, pero puede que te relajes y olvides lo que llevas, y tener un problema gordo.

Si no tienes experiencia en la educacion y trato con animales peligrosos, y ademas crees que el perro es uno mas de la familia, todos en igualdad, vas a tener un problema con toda probabilidad.

Esta ley va a crear mas miedo social y problemas de convivencia en las ciudades.
Es una medida mas para tener atemorizada constantemente a la gente.
Dejar a una niña de 40kg, salir con un perro de 70kg diseñado para atacar, es algo que no se deberia permitir.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Mar 2022)

Vamos, que las cuatro personas medio responsables que tienen PPP van a aflojar la mosca con nuevos trámites charocráticos, mientras la chusma que tiene PPP va a seguir sudando de todo porque los canicías no van a controlar una puta mierda.

Dicho esto, no entiendo que se discrimine a otras razas de mamíferos: si yo quiero tener un tigre no hay derecho a que me lo prohíban sin evaluar antes si mi tigre es peligroso y si estoy en condiciones de tener uno, stop tigrefobia


----------



## yomismoquizás (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Yo tengo uno, una pasada de bicho. Aprovecha que tiene una edad perfecta para apender muchas órdenes. Son muy inteligentes, las pillan al vuelo.



Son la hostia, si. Yo tuve una groenendael. Era una pasada de perra y espectacular. Pero tengo que reconocer, que aunque ella era tan sumisa conmigo que se hubiese dejado matar a golpes por mí sin enseñarme los dientes, con los desconocidos era desconfiada por hiperprotectora y no me hubiese atrevido a dejarla sola en compañía de mis hijas (fue sacrificada años antes de tener a mis hijas por tema metástasis). Los perros nunca son predecibles al 100%. El ataque de un yorkshire es asumible, el de un presa canario, no.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Dos, ¿porqué lo preguntas?



Por curiosidad. Me gusta conocer a los carapadres del foro.


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

Hay una frase todavia mas woke "solo existe una raza, la raza humana".


Top_Spinete dijo:


> De los guionistas de "las razas humanas no existen"
> 
> llega "las razas de perro tampoco existen"
> 
> próximamente en sus mejores pantallas de control mental



Es evidente que van imponiendo sus ideas, animalizan al hombre y humanizan al animal, los postulados acientificos que llevan décadas aplicando a lo humano ahora van a llegar a la biología mas elemental. 

La lista de perros peligrosos como se ha dicho, era bastante realista, es mas y sin animo de ofender, la mayoría de propietarios de perros peligrosos, especialmente los que se clasificaban por razas (v.gr. pitbull) suelen ser gente que no debería tener animales. Yo he tenido perros peligrosos por tamaño (mastín) y tienen un carácter noble y pacifico, pero sencillamente hay perros que fueron criados por el lumpen para pelear con otros perros, y ese mismo lumpen (habrá excepciones) es el que ahora los posee. 

*Pitbull mata a una bebé de un año después que se acercó a su plato de comida*


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo siendo niño que una vez en el parque estaba un señor paseando un perrazo y un chaval con un minicaniche de esos que le ladran a todo. Pues no se le ocurrió otra cosa que ladrar al perrazo.
Respuesta: se lanzó a por el, abrió las fauces y le arrancó la cabeza en un segundo.
Iguales, si sí...


----------



## yomismoquizás (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Voy a decir una burrada, no lo tomes como algo personal.
> 
> El miedo es un mecanismo de defensa. Sin él, pasaríamos tranquilos con niños pequeños en un parque lleno de rotweillers, Pitbull, presas canarios, etc.
> 
> ...



No es una burrada. El miedo es un mecanismo evolutivo de defensa y sin él hoy no existiría la especie humana y posiblemente ninguna otra. Es lícito y natural . Yo tengo miedo a muchas cosas pero tengo mis estrategias para enfrentarme a ello. El que no tenga miedo a nada solo puede ser un inconsciente o un tarado.


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa lista no tiene ningún sentido.
> Sólo creen en ella aquellos a los que los perros le acojonan y no los entiende.



Yo llevo toda la vida viviendo con perros, estando con perros y cazando con ellos y creo que te equivocas. Yo soy partidario de la desregulación en general, pero la realidad es que hay perros que son mas peligrosos por raza, no ya por su tamaño sino porque han sido seleccionados para serlo. Siempre se ha hablado de la "mala boca", "nobleza", "agresividad", "instinto" de una raza u otra. Si a esto le añades que la gente que suele poseer perros peligrosos a menudo son energúmenos tienes todos los ingredientes para que haya problemas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Hay una frase todavia mas woke "solo existe una raza, la raza humana".
> 
> Es evidente que van imponiendo sus ideas, animalizan al hombre y humanizan al animal, los postulados acientificos que llevan décadas aplicando a lo humano ahora van a llegar a la biología mas elemental.
> 
> ...



Este es la cuestión. En mi opinión y he tenido perro toda mi vida, hay determinadas razas que no deberían de poder tenerse, primero porque no hay razón, existen centenares de razas de perros, que necesidad hay en tener uno que puede matar a alguien y dos porque este tipo de razas son un imán para canis y lumpen en general.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Cuando se acercó, les dije a mis dos hijos que tranquilos, que no pasaba nada y de hecho así estuvieron al principio pero en un momento dado mi hijo pequeño se asustó y se apartó del perro (era casi de su misma altura). Este cambió el gesto de repente y le intentó agarrar con las patas (le dejó buenos arañazos) y ahí es donde me puse delante enfrentándome y gritando al perro hasta que logré que se marchara. Como para pensar en algo más que en la seguridad del peque.
> 
> Unos días antes había visto este vídeo: Pit bulls attack man in New York - CNN Video
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, engancho al chucho y me da igual que sea un chucho de 10 kilos que de 60. Un macho ibérico adulto, musculado, de 85 kilos peludo y enfurecido parte la espina dorsal en dos al puto perro y luego lo abre en canal con sus propias manos para comerse sus entrañas mientras aún le late el corazón

tocar a un hijo? hay que actuar en proporcionalidad, son lo más sagrado y qué pasa cuando te tocan lo más sagrado? pues eso

que disfrute la hija de la gran puta de la dueña cuando venga a recoger los despojos de su perrito


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Este es la cuestión. En mi opinión y he tenido perro toda mi vida, hay determinadas razas que no deberían de poder tenerse, primero porque no hay razón, existen centenares de razas de perros, que necesidad hay en tener uno que puede matar a alguien y dos porque este tipo de razas son un imán para canis y lumpen en general.



Yo no se cual es la solución al respecto la verdad, puedo entender que una persona completamente responsable tenga un fetiche con los pitbull o los rotweiler y digo yo que podrá tenerlos, pero esa es la anécdota. El problema es que hay muchos perros de este tipo y es precisamente porque como dices son un imán para gente que no debería poder ser responsable de nada. Añado que la agresividad de los perros peligrosos se queda en eso, agresividad para luchar con otros perros (hacer pelear a dos perros me parece como poco reprobable) no son perros de caza ni de guarda.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yo no se cual es la solución al respecto la verdad, puedo entender que una persona completamente responsable tenga un fetiche con los pitbull o los rotweiler y digo yo que podrá tenerlos, pero esa es la anécdota. El problema es que hay muchos perros de este tipo y es precisamente porque como dices son un imán para gente que no debería poder ser responsable de nada. Añado que la agresividad de los perros peligrosos se queda en eso, agresividad para luchar con otros perros (hacer pelear a dos perros me parece como poco reprobable) no son perros de caza ni de guarda.



En una sociedad ideal dónde la gente fuera de verdad responsable, no haría falta regular ni prohibir tantas cosas, pero la realidad nos enseña que individualmente quizás sí, pero como sociedad merecemos ser tratados como críos porque hay mucha gente incapaz de tomar responsabilidades.


----------



## lefebre (25 Mar 2022)

Los perros peligrosos no deberían prohibirse. Lo que debería estar permitido y ser obligatorio es llevar siempre un arma blanca. Así las situaciones de peligro se regularían solas.


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En una sociedad ideal dónde la gente fuera de verdad responsable, no haría falta regular ni prohibir tantas cosas, pero la realidad nos enseña que individualmente quizás sí, pero como sociedad merecemos ser tratados como críos porque hay mucha gente incapaz de tomar responsabilidades.



Yo la verdad es que no tengo soluciones para todo y honestamente no se cual es la concreta para este caso. Como sociedad no deberíamos ser tratados como críos, porque a los niños se les trata bien y se les deja jugar; como sociedad deberíamos ser arrasados por una lluvia de bombas de hidrogeno porque tanta estupidez no merece otra cosa. 

Lo que me escama profundamente es que la eliminación de esta lista se debe simplemente al dogmatismo cerril de unos sectarios, que sostienen cosas como que "todas las razas de perros son iguales", "lo que importa es educarlos bien" y que este tipo de pensamientos aplicados a la legislación puedan aumentar el sufrimiento y el dolor de mucha gente.


----------



## Drogoprofe (25 Mar 2022)

Me ha recordado a los M E N A S... Solo quería jugar


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Mar 2022)

Si cualquiera puede llevar un pit bulls sin bozal yo quiero poder llevar un puñal de 20 cm para atravesar pit bulls


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Voy a decir una burrada, no lo tomes como algo personal.
> 
> El miedo es un mecanismo de defensa.




O no. ¿Qué pasa con las feministas que aseguran tener miedo por la calle?
También cuentan historias truculentas de violadores en las esqunas.... que no se corresponden con la verdad.

Ya ves tú.

El miedo es un mecanismo de defensa.
El miedo irracional es un mecanismo de ataque. Una forma de declararse víctima de algo y declarar eso un problema general. Una triquiñuela que proviene de la ignorancia y la arrogancia.


A alguien con miedo irracional (o incluso racional) hay que ayudarle a superar su miedo, no convencerle.

Jamás he visto a alguien miedoso aceptar argumentos. Jamás. En ningún ámbito.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> ... que haya problemas.




El problema lo generan los prohicionistas, los que "por su seguridad y el bien común", quieren prohibirlo todo.


Cruzas los Pirineos y "los problemas" desaparecen. En cualquier país europeo puede ir con el perro hasta al banco. En el metro, por todos lados.
No pasa nada. No se ven niños descuartizados, Cujo el perro asesino es sólo una peli de terror.


Es como lo de las bicis.

En España: conflicto social.
Fuera de España: no pasa nada.

Es simple: o eres de esas personas tiránicas que quiere joder al vecino con mil y una excusas.... o no.
No hay más.

Los miedosos siempre son los que usan su miedo como bandera y argumento ultimativo. Alguien que hace eso jamás escuchará un argumento, el que sea.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

yomismoquizás dijo:


> No es una burrada. El miedo es un mecanismo evolutivo de defensa y sin él hoy no existiría la especie humana y posiblemente ninguna otra. Es lícito y natural . Yo tengo miedo a muchas cosas pero tengo mis estrategias para enfrentarme a ello. El que no tenga miedo a nada solo puede ser un inconsciente o un tarado.




¿Entonces las feministas tienen razón al sentirse en riesgo de ser violadas por la calle?
Eso sí que es evolutivo y supergenial. ¿No?


Bobadas. Tenéis miedo de los perros simplemente porque eso es lo que habéis aprendido.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yo no se cual es la solución al respecto la verdad




Yo sí. Dejar de ver un problema donde no lo hay.
Problema solucionado.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (25 Mar 2022)

Pues nada a soltar 4 presas canarios en parque infantiles ,total


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> O no. ¿Qué pasa con las feministas que aseguran tener miedo por la calle?
> También cuentan historias truculentas de violadores en las esqunas.... que no se corresponden con la verdad.
> 
> Ya ves tú.
> ...



Las feministas pelo morado se manifiestan para cobrar subvenciones, no es un tema de miedo.

Tenerle miedo a un rotweiller que pasa a tu lado no es irracional, como tampoco lo es tenerle miedo a un jabalí o a un lobo.

Sí quieres sustituir miedo por respeto, también vale. Pero... Cuanta cantidad de miedo es necesaria para que el respeto se convierta en miedo?

Cada cual tiene su umbral de asustadizo, pero que te pones alerta al ver un peligro potencial es indudable. Llámese miedo o respeto, según cada cual.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo que me escama profundamente es que la eliminación de esta lista se debe simplemente al dogmatismo cerril de unos sectarios, que sostienen cosas como que "todas las razas de perros son iguales", "lo que importa es educarlos bien" y que este tipo de pensamientos aplicados a la legislación puedan aumentar el sufrimiento y el dolor de mucha gente.




Ante la duda de si una norma o ley es beneficiosa o no... lo mejor es no implantarla.
Deberíamos tener menos leyes, menos normas y menos regulaciones.

Con los perros no hace falta tanta mierda, tanto chip, tanta lista sin sentido.

Si un perro hace algo (cosa que pasa casi anecdóticamente), se mira ese caso concreto y se depuran responsabilidades.


Las acciones "preventivas"... son como las acciones preventivas de la VG... No previenen nada, generan problemas y cuestan un pastizal al Estado.

Es como Tom Cruise en la peli esa que detectan los delitos ANTES de que ocurran.
Mala idea.


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El problema lo generan los prohicionistas, los que "por su seguridad y el bien común", quieren prohibirlo todo.
> 
> 
> Cruzas los Pirineos y "los problemas" desaparecen.
> ...



Mas arriba le he contestado a otro forero sobre mi visión del mundo, que es igual que la tuya: *no soy amigo de prohibir cosas.* Pero he citado tu mensaje en el que mencionas la lista de perros peligrosos diciendo que no tiene sentido. El problema es que si tiene sentido, porque se basa en una evidencia empírica correlación raza-agresión. Y el problema es el motivo por el que se ha decidido acabar con esa lista, el wokismo y el pensamiento progre que precisamente se basa en los sentimientos, en la "sobresocialización".


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Tenerle miedo a un rotweiller que pasa a tu lado no es irracional, como tampoco lo es tenerle miedo a un jabalí o a un lobo.




Una de las características más fácil de ver de los miedicas es que se niegan a entender las diferencias entre animales domésticos y animales salvajes.

Así, al final, hablar de perros y de lobos es, para ellos, lo mismo....

Por eso, por esa IRRACIONALIDAD, es mejor no argumentar... sino ayudar a superar miedos.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> O no. ¿Qué pasa con las feministas que aseguran tener miedo por la calle?
> También cuentan historias truculentas de violadores en las esqunas.... que no se corresponden con la verdad.
> 
> Ya ves tú.
> ...



Tu sal de copas por Brasil o México de noche con pinta de europeo por barrios "especiales".

Cuando te asalten, roben, apalicen, violen... A partir de ese momento sabrás lo que es tener miedo.

A ver quién te convence que es buena idea repetir.

Pues con los perros igual. Nunca me ha atacado uno pero mantengo la distancia y la prudencia cuando veo un PPP. Llamame miedoso sí quieres, pero no tonto.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Mas arriba le he contestado a otro forero sobre mi visión del mundo, que es igual que la tuya: *no soy amigo de prohibir cosas.* Pero he citado tu mensaje en el que mencionas la lista de perros peligrosos diciendo que no tiene sentido. El problema es que si tiene sentido, porque se basa en una evidencia empírica correlación raza-agresión. Y el problema es el motivo por el que se ha decidido acabar con esa lista, el wokismo y el pensamiento progre que precisamente se basa en los sentimientos, en la "sobresocialización".



No creo que lo "woke" tenga tanto que ver.

Esa lista existe, que yo sepa, desde los años 80.... cuando no había wokismo ni pijadas. Seguramente esa lista exiiste desde Franco, vete tú a saber.
La verdad es que no connozco ese detalle.

La aversión del español a los perros tiene otros orígenes, culturales. Yo sospecho que es influencia morisca.
Los moros, con su islam, dominaron España mucho tiempo.... eso deja una impronta cultural, que es el origen de todo ese antiperrismo español.


En cualquier caso, que eliminen la lista me parece una buena idea.
Y, la verdad, que hagan pasar por un pequeño examen de "civismo" a los perros también me parecería una buena solución provisional, mientras el español va confranternizando con los perros. Además es una medida mucho mas garantista que una lista apriorística.

Creo que mucho se quejan simplemente porque tienen ganas de joder al vecino de algún modo.
En el fondo la medida es buena para ellos... pero al afán fratricida les puede.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Pues con los perros igual. Nunca me ha atacado uno pero mantengo la distancia y la prudencia cuando veo un PPP. Llamame miedoso sí quieres, pero no tonto.




Tonto no, pero de perros no sabes mucho, si no sabes diferenciar a un perro manso de una agresivo... que es algo que se ve a kilómetros.

Espero que te apartes de los coches, y los tractores, y los señores de 120 kilos. Son potencialmente peligrosos. ¿No?


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Tu sal de copas por Brasil o México de noche con pinta de europeo por barrios "especiales".
> 
> Cuando te asalten, roben, apalicen, violen... A partir de ese momento sabrás lo que es tener miedo.
> 
> ...



No vivo en Brasil. Las feministas que se autodeclaran acojonaditas de la muerte porque no pueden volver solas y borrachas a casa, que las violan... tampoco.

La medida de la lista de los perros aplica a España. No a Brasil.

Creo que el Totum Revolutum, mezclar a lo loco, sin criterio... no te funcionará.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Que cantidad de tonterías estás diciendo. Tu tienes perros? Un perro puede ser perfectamente manso con personas y que haya alguna situación o detonante que lo vuelva agresivo, miedoso o uncontrolable: otro perro, una furgoneta, un sonido.



¿Lo que yo tenga o deje de tener hace mis argumentos más válidos o menos?

¿Entonces las personas tranquilas son potencialmente peligrosas porque podría picarles una abeja y convertirles en asesinos en masa?

¿Los niños de 5 años son potencialmente peligrosos porque podrían volverse locos de un momento a otro?

Ok. Prohibamos a los niños.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Una de las características más fácil de ver de los miedicas es que se niegan a entender las diferencias entre animales domésticos y animales salvajes.
> 
> Así, al final, hablar de perros y de lobos es, para ellos, lo mismo....
> 
> Por eso, por esa IRRACIONALIDAD, es mejor no argumentar... sino ayudar a superar miedos.



Perdona, en mi finca no es la primera vez que se meten jabalís. No uno, toda la familia y me han salido en cuanto arranco las desbrozadora, saliendo a toda leche de allí.

Sé que su primer instinto es huir y hay que dejarles una ruta de escape o se defenderán atacando.

También he visto algún lobo salir del corral del vecino.

Entonces todos los animales salvajes son buenos porque no me han atacado?

Todos los perros son malos porque uno haya mandado al hospital a su dueño o a alguien random?

No. Pero ni son malos ni son buenos. Son animales con instintos. Pon contra la pared un perro y se defenderá con uñas y dientes, igual que un animal salvaje.

Le tengo el mismo respeto a un lobo que a un rotweiller, no veo diferencia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Mar 2022)

Deberían convertir en responsables subsidiarios a todos los que han aprobado esta ley de lo que pueda pasar a partir de ahora.

¿Estudio individualizado de los perros? ¿Van a contratar psiquiatras perrunos? Y si uno resulta ser peligroso ¿Lo pondrán en tto.? ¿Lo sacrificarán?

A un hijo pequeño mío le pasa algo por culpa de esta gentuza y termino en la cárcel, me cargo a todos estos follaperros y a sus familias al completo. Para que vayan pillando de que va el tema. No entienden otro lenguaje.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Entonces todos los animales salvajes son buenos porque no me han atacado?





O ves diferencias entre animales salvajes y domésticos o no las ves, pero eso de verlas en un mensaje sí y en otro no, no vale. Es trampa.


----------



## Eremita (25 Mar 2022)

coda dijo:


>



No tengo ni idea de perros, pero pregunto, si se le dan patadas en el tórax con todas tus fuerzas, se salta sobre su espinazo, se coge una correa y se le estrangula entre dos tíos fuertes tirando cada uno de un lado y si el perro dobla se le pone un pie en la cabeza para tirar más fuerte, no acaba abriendo la boca o palmando con alguna de estas cosas?


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Deberían convertir en responsables subsidiarios a todos los que han aprobado esta ley de lo que pueda pasar a partir de ahora.
> 
> ¿Estudio individualizado de los perros? ¿Van a contratar psiquiatras perrunos? Y si uno resulta ser peligroso ¿Lo pondrán en tto.? ¿Lo sacrificarán?
> 
> A un hijo pequeño mío le pasa algo por culpa de esta gentuza y termino en la cárcel, me cargo a todos estos follaperros y a sus familias al completo. Para que vayan pillando de que va el tema. No entienden otro lenguaje.



No sé como lo harán, ni si piensan hacerlo.... ni qué planes tienen realmente.

Lo que sé es que la gente con miedo se cree en derecho a dictar tiránicamente. Especialmente aquellos con hijos.
Como la gente con miedo al coronavirus se cree en derecho a imponer mascarillas. Más o menos es el mismo principio.


Yo no veo ningún problema con perros. El 99% de las veces no pasa nada con ellos. Simplemente menean la cola y poco más. Cuando habláis de "el problema de los perros", no tengo ni idea de qué habláis.

El problema que yo veo es que los odiaperros generan mucho conflicto y tienen muchas ganas de gritar.

Tanta razón no tendrán, si tienen que expresarse con tanta agresividad.


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No creo que lo "woke" tenga tanto que ver.
> 
> Esa lista existe, que yo sepa, desde los años 80.... cuando no había wokismo ni pijadas. Seguramente esa lista exiiste desde Franco, vete tú a saber.
> La verdad es que no connozco ese detalle.
> ...



Yo creo que en España los perros son bastante populares, no veo mucho antiperrismo español, las únicas personas antiperros que conozco lo son porque han sufrido traumas en su infancia con estos animales. Sin duda la morisma nos ha dejado losas culturales dificiles de superar pero no creo que esta sea una.

No hay antecedentes legales en España de normativa similar, tristemente cuando hay un vacío legal, es decir, libertad; los poderes públicos tratan de suplirlo con normas, es algo propio de la mentalidad socialdemocrata europea.

La finalidad sustancial de esta normativa es obligar al pago de un seguro de responsabilidad civil, para evitar que en casos de daños el dañado se quede sin indemnización. Es algo que ocurre con otras actividades como la caza. Precisamente porque como casi nunca ocurre casi nada y el seguro es económico, cuando ocurre un incidente, el dañado no se queda sin cobertura.

La dichosa lista es esto:

*ANEXO I*
a) Pit Bull Terrier.

b) Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

c) American Staffodshire Terrier.

d) Rottweiler.

e) Dogo Argentino.

f) Fila Brasileiro.

g) Tosa Inu.

h) Akita Inu.

*ANEXO II*
Los perros afectados por la presente disposición tienen todas o la mayoría de las características siguientes:

a) Fuerte musculatura, aspecto poderoso, robusto, configuración atlética, agilidad, vigor y resistencia.

b) Marcado carácter y gran valor.

c) Pelo corto.

d) Perímetro torácico comprendido entre 60 y 80 centímetros, altura a la cruz entre 50 y 70 centímetros y peso superior a 20 kg.

e) Cabeza voluminosa, cuboide, robusta, con cráneo ancho y grande y mejillas musculosas y abombadas. Mandíbulas grandes y fuertes, boca robusta, ancha y profunda.

f) Cuello ancho, musculoso y corto.

g) Pecho macizo, ancho, grande, profundo, costillas arqueadas y lomo musculado y corto.

h) Extremidades anteriores paralelas, rectas y robustas y extremidades posteriores muy musculosas, con patas relativamente largas formando un ángulo moderado.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tonto no, pero de perros no sabes mucho, si no sabes diferenciar a un perro manso de una agresivo... que es algo que se ve a kilómetros.
> 
> Espero que te apartes de los coches, y los tractores, y los señores de 120 kilos. Son potencialmente peligrosos. ¿No?



Ah sí?
Y en que los distingues?
Por el peso, tamaño, corpulencia, mandíbula? Justo, los PPP.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sé como lo harán, ni si piensan hacerlo.... ni qué planes tienen realmente.
> 
> Lo que sé es que la gente con miedo se cree en derecho a dictar tiránicamente. Especialmente aquellos con hijos.
> Como la gente con miedo al coronavirus se cree en derecho a imponer mascarillas. Más o menos es el mismo principio.
> ...



Ah vale que el ataque de determinadas razas que siempre suelen ser sota, caballo, rey a críos y adultos es algo que nos hemos inventado. Algo nunca visto.

Lo dicho, responsables TODOS, de lo que pueda suceder. Ahora te piden permisos y licencias para todo. Para tener un perro cuya raza ha sido seleccionada para defensa o directamente la caza o la guerra no. 

Y todo porque una panda de enfermos follaperros tienen que proyectar todos sus complejos y frustraciones en los bichos. Habría que caparlos a todos y no hablo de los perros.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> De los guionistas de "las razas humanas no existen"
> 
> llega "las razas de perro tampoco existen"
> 
> próximamente en sus mejores pantallas de control mental




Un buldog francés es tan válido para la caza como lo pueda ser un podenco andaluz, y un carlino también puede ser perro policia. No a la discriminación laboral por motivo de raza.


----------



## Marchamaliano (25 Mar 2022)

Follaperros enfermos hijos de puta.


----------



## esNecesario (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ahí, ahí. Convéncete más de aquello que necesites,



¿No hay ataques de perros a personas entonces?, ¿no hay razas las cuales predominan en dichos ataques *con consecuencias graves*?


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

El hilo era interesante hasta que ha entrado el troll.
No lo alimentéis.

El "yo tengo razón y vosotros no" no da pie a ningún debate.


----------



## lefebre (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Entonces las feministas tienen razón al sentirse en riesgo de ser violadas por la calle?
> Eso sí que es evolutivo y supergenial. ¿No?
> Bobadas. Tenéis miedo de los perros simplemente porque eso es lo que habéis aprendido.



Creo que el problema ha sido el desproteger a la gente, por eso tiene miedo. Yo suelo llevar siempre un arma blanca, que llevo cogida en el bolsillo cuando paso por situaciones que me podrían poner en situación de peligro. Una de ellas es si paso cerca de un animal que por peso o potencia de mordida, o actitud, Podría suponerme un riesgo. Lo mismo con ciertas personas. Por eso no me importa el perro. Si muerde o lo intenta, pincho.
Ese es el problema. No deberían prohibirse las razas peligrosas, pero si permitir la protección individual, como ha sido siempre. Entonces cualquier perro podía andar suelto y sin correa. Sin ningún problema. Porque si resultaba agresivo, o se metía donde no debía, la situación se solventaba sola.


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Como se nota que no te has visto en una situación delicada. Un perrete de este tipo que sólo quería jugar se fijó en mi hijo de 3 años y pasé uno de los peores momentos de mi vida. Y solo lo arañó porqué me puse en medio. Suelto, con la dueña marchándose al ver el marrón y yo a gritos con el bicho hasta qué logré que se marchara.
> Y todo esto estando en la playa tan tranquilos.



Denunciaste a la puerca de la dueña?


----------



## lefebre (25 Mar 2022)

Y añado. El problema no son los perros. Son sus 'armas blancas'. Si se les extirpan los dientes, podrían llevarse sueltos sin correa. Consideración aparte de cagadas y meadas o accidentes de tráfico que provoquen.


----------



## ENRABATOR (25 Mar 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Pues nada a soltar 4 presas canarios en parque infantiles ,total



Mejor en una manifa de esta gente


----------



## yomismoquizás (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Entonces las feministas tienen razón al sentirse en riesgo de ser violadas por la calle?
> Eso sí que es evolutivo y supergenial. ¿No?
> 
> 
> Bobadas. Tenéis miedo de los perros simplemente porque eso es lo que habéis aprendido.



Yo no tengo miedo de lo perros. En eso te equivocas. Tengo miedo por ejemplo a las alturas. No puedo estar de pie al borde de un precipicio. Quizás ese miedo me ha salvado la vida. Otros no tenían ese miedo y ya no están en este mundo.
Yo simplemente te explico un hecho objetivo y demostrado. El miedo es un herramienta de supervivencia.
En general las mujeres tienen miedo de volver solas por la noche a casa debido al riesgo real (aunque de baja probabilidad) de sufrir una agresión. Si, es evolutivo y en algunos casos es genial ¿Tendrías miedo de enfrentarte a un oso cuerpo a cuerpo? Seguramente lo evitarías, y como tú, muchos de nuestros antepasados, y por eso estamos hoy aquí.
Edito para ponerte un ejemplo:¿sabes por qué atropellan a tantos linces? Por que no tienen miedo de los coches.


----------



## mondeja (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Esa lista no tiene ningún sentido.
> Sólo creen en ella aquellos a los que los perros le acojonan y no los entiende.



Como los niños de 5 años. Fue mi caso y me mordió un pitbull. Pero claro, "ej ke aver tenío pares mehore".

Te deseo todo el mal del mundo posible, hijo de la grandísima puta.


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Mar 2022)

¿dejarán ir con bates, patas de cabra y hachas por la calle para defenderte de ataques caninos?
Ah, no, que eso no es progre.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Yo creo que en España los perros son bastante populares, no veo mucho antiperrismo español, las únicas personas antiperros que conozco lo son porque han sufrido traumas en su infancia con estos animales. Sin duda la morisma nos ha dejado losas culturales dificiles de superar pero no creo que esta sea una.




Pues existe el antiperrismo español. De hecho, muchos escritores e intelectuales hablan de ello.
Yo me muevo y he movido mucho por Europa y la verdad es que, con respecto a este tema, el clima social cambia bastante.

Es curioso que no veas antiperrismo en España. Cada vez que sale el tema en burbuja (y sale una vez cada dos o tres semanas), el hilo se llena de gente hablando de machetes.

Difícilmente oirás hablar, en otros países, de comida envenenada en los parques, o de polvos de azufre tóxicos e inflamables en las esquinas (que no sirven para nada), o de perros sacrificados en los pueblos.

En Alemania, donde yo vivo, este no es un tema que encolerice a la gente. Tampoco hay problemas en que los parques haya niños, perros y bicicletas conviviendo pacíficamente.


La teoría de la impronta morisca es mía, esa no la he leído en ningún sitio. Podría ser falsa, pero es la mejor explicación que he encontrado a esa animadversión que compruebo en España y no en otros países europeos.

Claro... hacer que un aspirante a matacanes se sienta yihadista y reflexione es una misión imposible... por lo que tampoco es que haya tenido mucho éxito esta teoría o hipótesis cuando la he expuesto.
No es de extrañar... el mundo musulmán es tendente al fundamentalismo. Por ello, a mi entender, el antiperrismo español también es de tendencia claramente fundamentalista.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> *ANEXO I*
> a) Pit Bull Terrier.
> 
> b) Staffordshire Bull Terrier.
> ...




El perro que, estadística en mano, más veces ha atacado al hombre es el pastor alemán.
No está en lista.

Esta lista no sólo no tiene sentido... es que está hecha con el culo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Ah sí?
> Y en que los distingues?
> Por el peso, tamaño, corpulencia, mandíbula? Justo, los PPP.



Distingo a un perro tranquilo de uno colérico observándolo unos segundos, igual que con las personas.


----------



## yomismoquizás (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No creo que lo "woke" tenga tanto que ver.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Con esa frase te defines tu solo. Careces del mínimo criterio pues ignoras la verdadera situación en España.
En mi ciudad hay UN perro cada TRES personas. Y hay 4 veces más perros que niños menores de 10 años ( triste). Considerar a la sociedad española como "antiperro" creo que es no tener ni idea de la realidad.


----------



## Ricohombre (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Pues existe el antiperrismo español. De hecho, muchos escritores e intelectuales hablan de ello.
> Yo me muevo y he movido mucho por Europa y la verdad es que, con respecto a este tema, el clima social cambia bastante.
> 
> Es curioso que no veas antiperrismo en España. Cada vez que sale el tema en burbuja (y sale una vez cada dos o tres semanas), el hilo se llena de gente hablando de machetes.
> ...



El español es bastante fundamentalista. Si no le gusta algo, será fundamentalista contra ese algo. 

Es verdad que hay paises mucho mas _follaperristas _que España, el mejor ejemplo es Francia. El odio que hay en el foro hacia los perros es porque ven la noción del can, como mascota de urbanitas (el nuevo hijo) el símbolo de nuestra decadencia demográfica, visión que en cierto modo comparto. Los foreros ven al perro como el juguete que las generaciones infantilizadas de este pais moribundo tienen para evitar tener descendencia, especialmente las mujeres solteras (también se meten con los gatos).


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

yomismoquizás dijo:


> Con esa frase te defines tu solo. Careces del mínimo criterio pues ignoras la verdadera situación en España.
> En mi ciudad hay UN perro cada TRES personas. Y hay 4 veces más perros que niños menores de 10 años ( triste). Considerar a la sociedad española como "antiperro" creo que es no tener ni idea de la realidad.




En este hilo 9 de cada 10 personas hablan de arrancar dientes, sacar machetes, proteger churumbeles matando, etcétera.
La murga habitual.

No. No me lo invento. Debe haber cientos de hilos similares en burbuja... Todos llenos de gente deseando torturar, castigar y matar.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Distingo a un perro tranquilo de uno colérico observándolo unos segundos, igual que con las personas.



Cuando está tranquilo lo identificas como tranquilo.
Cuando está colérico lo identificas como colérico.

Eso lo hace hasta un niño de 2 años.


----------



## ChosLive (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Lo que yo tenga o deje de tener hace mis argumentos más válidos o menos?
> 
> ¿Entonces las personas tranquilas son potencialmente peligrosas porque podría picarles una abeja y convertirles en asesinos en masa?
> 
> ...



Vaya subnormalidades dices

Estás haciendo lo mismo que los follaperros, que es tratar a los perros como humanos.

Un animal no razona, son impulsivos. El perro mas bueno y educado del mundo puede tener un episodio de éste tipo. Son mas peligrosos que el resto de perros por su tamaño y su genética heredada.

Estoy de acuerdo en que hay humanos mas peligrosos que otros y mas fuertes que otros, pero los ciudadanos estamos sujetos a las leyes, tenemos raciocinio (algunos), y si cometemos algún delito debemos responder ante la ley.

No se puede negar que hay razas mas peligrosas que otras, ya te lo han argumentado varios expertos en perros durante el hilo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> El español es bastante fundamentalista. Si no le gusta algo, será fundamentalista contra ese algo.
> 
> Es verdad que hay paises mucho mas _follaperristas _que España, el mejor ejemplo es Francia. El odio que hay en el foro hacia los perros es porque ven la noción del can, como mascota de urbanitas (el nuevo hijo) el símbolo de nuestra decadencia demográfica, visión que en cierto modo comparto. Los foreros ven al perro como el juguete que las generaciones infantilizadas de este pais moribundo tienen para evitar tener descendencia, especialmente las mujeres solteras (también se meten con los gatos).



No digo que no haya mucha amargada con el bulldog francés ese, o con gatos, como forma de suplir sus carencias maternales.
No digo que la mayor parte de personas no sepan enseñarle nada a un perro. Me consta que es así... pero, incluso siendo así, sigue sin justificarse la premisa de "hay un problema con los perros, que se comen niños en los parques".

De una crítica más o menos lógica a las tontitas de hoy a sacar machetes y regar las calles de sangre... hay un trecho enorme.
De ahí a creer que un perro sólo puede vivir en el campo como Lassie, y que incluso eso es "potencialmente peligroso", hay un trecho kilométrico.

Y ese trecho yo personalmente lo explico mediante la influencia morisca.



No tengo hijos... pero si los tuviera, a determinada edad les compraría un perro PRECISAMENTE para que aprendan responsabilidad, liderazgo y para que su conexión con el mundo natural sea un poco mayor.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Cuando está tranquilo lo identificas como tranquilo.
> Cuando está colérico lo identificas como colérico.
> 
> Eso lo hace hasta un niño de 2 años.



Sí. Es bastante fácil, la verdad.

Los miedosos identifican a todos los perros como peligrosos, aunque no lo sean.


----------



## Juanchufri (25 Mar 2022)

Tranquilidad que en el futuro madmax que nos espera, los perros serán alimento.



Mientras tanto, salid siempre al campo con palo y navajilla, aunque por experiencia lo mejor contra un bicho que os ataque es una buena piedra, no para tirarla, un golpe al craneo y no repite.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí. Es bastante fácil, la verdad.
> 
> Los miedosos identifican a todos los perros como peligrosos, aunque no lo sean.



Lo de potencialmente, hábilmente lo omites.

Unos cagones, según tu, los que redactaron la lista PPP vigente hasta ahora.


----------



## Hairat4ever (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El perro que, estadística en mano, más veces ha atacado al hombre es el pastor alemán.
> No está en lista.
> 
> Esta lista no sólo no tiene sentido... es que está hecha con el culo.



Eso es porque ha sido, es y será el perro guardián por excelencia. El más usado por muchos años para guardar las casas o terrenos


----------



## Cymoril (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El perro que, estadística en mano, más veces ha atacado al hombre es el pastor alemán.
> No está en lista.
> 
> Esta lista no sólo no tiene sentido... es que está hecha con el culo.



Lo que mencionas del pastor alemán me parece interesante. Quizás sea también porque es uno de los perros más elegidos. Estuvo de moda mucho tiempo y aunque sea una raza por lo general equilibrada y que responde bien al adiestramiento en manos inexpertas pueden dar lugar a individuos peligrosos. 
Yo es que la lista de PPP le añadiría perros de tamaño grande como el pastor aleman o el belga que son perros por lo general utilizados por las fuerzas de seguridad. Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa porque son razas que conozco bien. No todo el mundo está preparado para tener estos perros y no me gustan las restricciones pero estamos llegando a unos límites con los perros que hay que empezar a tomar medidas drásticas. Empezando porque solo las personas certificadas y conocedoras de las razas específicas deberían criar. Ya está bien de que cualquier juntaperros sin idea de enfermedades genéticas se ponga a criar. La tenencia de perros igual. Cualquiera NO debería poder tener un pit bull o un presa canario o un pastor alemán.


----------



## Falcatón (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Para mi todos los perros son potencialmente peligrosos, según lo cerca que estén de alguien en condiciones de inferioridad, como puede ser un bebé o un niño más pequeño que el perro.



Al decir "todos" demuestras que eres subnormal.


----------



## Hairat4ever (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El perro que, estadística en mano, más veces ha atacado al hombre es el pastor alemán.
> No está en lista.
> 
> Esta lista no sólo no tiene sentido... es que está hecha con el culo.



Eso es porque ha sido, es y será el perro guardián por excelencia. El más usado por muchos años para guardar las casas o terrenos


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Vaya subnormalidades dices
> 
> Estás haciendo lo mismo que los follaperros, que es tratar a los perros como humanos.



No creo. Sólo lo dices porque decir eso es un lugar común.





ChosLive dijo:


> Un animal no razona, son impulsivos.



Si razonan, pero menos, de forma más primitiva que el ser humano. Su cerebro es más primitivo que el nuestro, como ocurre con todos los animales.
No son animales estúpidos. De hecho, son bastante inteligentes, por lo general.




ChosLive dijo:


> No se puede negar que hay razas mas peligrosas que otras, ya te lo han argumentado varios expertos en perros durante el hilo.



Argumentar no lo han argumentado.
La mayoría lo único que hace es contar una historia incontratable del día que un perro les atacó.

Te habrás dado cuenta de que no respondo a las historias individuales.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No tengo hijos... pero si los tuviera, a determinada edad les compraría un perro PRECISAMENTE para que aprendan responsabilidad, liderazgo y para que su conexión con el mundo natural sea un poco mayor.



Sin importar la raza: presa canario, pitbull, rottweiller, mastín o doberman. Cuanto más grandes, más peso y más mandíbula, más cariñosos y más tranquilos son y menos problemas da. Ideal niños.


----------



## mxmanu (25 Mar 2022)

Putos taraos de mierda, siglos cruzando razas para conseguir unas determinadas aptitudes tanto fisicas como psiquicas para que vengan ahora los 4 subnormales estos diciendo que todos los perretes son igual de buenos.

Claro no es de extrañar que sean los mismos retrasados que dicen que el genero es un constructo social.

SUBNORMALES!!!


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Sin importar la raza: presa canario, pitbull, rottweiller, mastín o doberman. Cuanto más grandes, más peso y más mandíbula, más cariñosos y más tranquilos son y menos problemas da. Ideal niños.



Os contaré un secreto:

Las probabilidades de que a lo largo de vuestra vida os crucéis con un dogo argentino peligroso son casi de 0. Lo normal es que sean animales pachorros, lentos... como elefantes, pero en perro.

Las probabilidades de que a lo largo de vuestra vida os crucéis con un chihuaha cabrón tienden al infinito.

Movéos en el mundo de los perros y eso es lo que os encontraréis.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Mira tío.
Me conozco estos hilos.

Escribo un mensaje y recibo 20 respuestas hablando de machetes y demás.

Tanta razón no podéis tener si necesitáis argumentar con machetes e historias de terror.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Al decir "todos" demuestras que eres subnormal.



Un perro que muerde todo por sistema, es potencialmente peligroso para un bebé. Aunque sea un caniche. 
Y mi perro de 3 meses es potencialmente peligroso con la gente mayor, se lanza a jugar y las tira al suelo. Y no pesa 10 kg aún.
Si no lo entiendes, te pongo más ejemplos.

Veo que tu compresión lectora brilla por su ausencia. Vuelve a leer el mensaje.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Mar 2022)

si los dueños de perros comprendieran a sus perros, los perros no estarían trastornados. El problemo es que eso te haría cuestionar otras cosas igual de delicadas y son cuestiones que no interesan. Así que, desde un punto de vista malintencionado, se hipnora, se hapruevan normatifas que sirvan para crear caos, malestar y enfrentamiento y de paso se recauda y se desvia la atención hacia problemos que las mismas normatifas generan. En realidac da igual que hagas una lista o ninguna, no se trata de eso en acsoluto y no va por ahí el tema. pero vamos, la peña no se comprende a sí misma comp para comprender a su perro


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Un perro que muerde todo por sistema, es potencialmente peligroso para un bebé. Aunque sea un caniche.
> Y mi perro de 3 meses es potencialmente peligroso con la gente mayor, se lanza a jugar y las tira al suelo. Y no pesa 10 kg aún.
> Si no lo entiendes, te pongo más ejemplos.
> 
> Veo que tu compresión lectora brilla por su ausencia. Vuelve a leer el mensaje.




Puedes poner todos los ejemplos que quieras... como no respondes a los contraejemplos, da lo mismo.

Si hay algo que se nota es cuándo alguien está dispuesto a escuchar contrargumentos y cuándo no.

Los de las historias truculentas nunca están preparados para un diálogo calmado.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Mar 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Tu comentario me ha hecho ver la luc. Ya se lo que las pasa a las feminazis, que no tienen vida y se creen que las mujeres de antaño tampoco la tenían (se creen todo lo que las cuentan desde el poder, pero eso es otro tema).



¿Eso que tiene que ver con lo que he dicho? Te he dado una explicacion y eso ha debido molestarte por patatas. Totalmente especulativo, falso y sin sentido tu comentario.

Los seres humanos somos muchisimo.mas destructivos y peligrosos que un perro, por eso tenemos un código penal y unas normas desde que el mundo es mundo. Un perro puede hacer mas o menos daño pero depende de su sociabilizacion, los seres humanos tambien pero en mas cantidad y calidad, pero aademas algunos son asociales y tienen un ADN psicopatico, demostrado científicamente.


----------



## mikiflush (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Os contaré un secreto:
> 
> Las probabilidades de que a lo largo de vuestra vida os crucéis con un dogo argentino peligroso son casi de 0. Lo normal es que sean animales pachorros, lentos... como elefantes, pero en perro.
> 
> ...



Por cabrón ¿te refieres a que mordisquee tu pantalón o los cojines del sofá? ¿o a que esté dando por culo con ladridos todo el día?
Dogo argentino vs chihuahua, de cara a la seguridad y tranquilidad de mis hijos, elijo el chihuahua. 

¿Cuándo sabes que un dogo argentino es peligroso? ¿Cuando ataca? Guardando las debidas distancias, bozal, correa, y bien controlado, no hay perro excesivamente peligroso. 
Y no voy a repetir lo que te llevan diciendo todo el hilo sobre esas razas.


----------



## Lammero (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Me alegro de vivir en Alemania. Aquí ni los perros ni las bicicletas provocan conflicto social o urticaria moral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








__





Germany Bans Breeds, Reactions Evoke Holocaust Memories


<p>In the wake of two deadly attacks by dogs in the last three months, German state governments have banned or restricted more than three dozens breeds of dogs.</p>




www.naiaonline.org












Pit Bulls—the Jews of the Canine World


I’ve always loved dogs that look like pit bulls: wide and smiling faces, goofy expressions, broad chests, sturdy bodies, short coats, enthusiastic tails. I grew up not knowing about dog fighting, or about this breed’s vicious reputation. My terror was reserved for German shepherds (my equally...




www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Pluc (25 Mar 2022)

Nada como un autónomo blanquito y al corriente de pago, eso si que es peligroso desde nacimiento y lo demás son tonterías


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que yo entiendo es que algo que es "potencialmente" lo que sea... puede serlo o no serlo, según.
Eso es lo que significa la palabra "potencialmente".

Hacer tabla rasa y cortar todo lo que sea "potencialmente peligroso" es una línea argumental dictatorial.


Prohibimos ir a los bares porque es potencialmente peligroso.
Prohibimos reuniones familiares porque es potencialmente peligroso.
Prohibimos los cortauñas porque son potencialmente peligrosos.
Prohibimos los coches porque son potencialmente peligrosos.
Prohibimos la cocacola porque es potencialmente peligrosa.
Detenemos a los hombres porque son potencialmente maltratadores.


Y así... Esa es la sociedad que estamos creando con tanto peligro potencial.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Mar 2022)

pero con los críos pasa un poco también algo paresido. hay por ahí vidrios de chavales pelijrosos y cosas así que no se podía de saver...igual es que no se está comprendiendo nada y eso es lo que se pretende


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Mar 2022)

¿Qué dice el subnormal de @perrosno? No le puedo leer porque me tiene en el ignore.


----------



## Roquete (25 Mar 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Increíble. Todo mal en este post. Cómo se puede ser tan ciego.



Lo que tú digas. Resulta que lo he vivido en primera persona pero tú que no te atreves casi a acercarte a un perro sabes más. 

Pues bien por tí y tu "sabiduría" innata, que vive directamente del mundo de las "ideas" en el que "Platón" creyó y en el que tú sigues viviendo.


----------



## Qui (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Distingo a un perro tranquilo de uno colérico observándolo unos segundos, igual que con las personas.



Solo como curiosidad, en el vídeo que he enlazado antes de CNN, ¿te parecen esos perros qué están atacando coléricos?


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Solo como curiosidad, en el vídeo que he enlazado antes de CNN, ¿te parecen esos perros qué están atacando coléricos?



No lo he visto.
No suelo prestar atención a la gente que no argumenta.

O se sabe explicar un punto de vista, tranquilamente, o no se sabe.
Historias individuales, vídeos, links... son para los que buscan justificación, no argumentación. Los que no tienen nada que decir, buscan en Google algo que argumente por ellos...

¿O acaso te crees que yo no puedo exponer historias individuales de odiaperros?
Puedo, pero no me rebajo a ese nivel.


----------



## veraburbu (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que yo entiendo es que algo que es "potencialmente" lo que sea... puede serlo o no serlo, según.
> Eso es lo que significa la palabra "potencialmente".
> 
> Hacer tabla rasa y cortar todo lo que sea "potencialmente peligroso" es una línea argumental dictatorial.
> ...



¿La ley que estaba en vigor prohibía los perros potencialmente peligrosos?
Simplemente regulaba su tenencia, como existe regulación de tenencia de armas, de poder conducir camiones, de venta de alcohol...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> ¿La ley que estaba en vigor prohibía los perros potencialmente peligrosos?
> Simplemente regulaba su tenencia, como existe regulación de tenencia de armas, de poder conducir camiones, de venta de alcohol...




Sí, hasta donde yo sé.
¿Alguien ha discutido ese punto en concreto? ¿Quién?


----------



## Qui (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No lo he visto.
> No suelo prestar atención a la gente que no argumenta.
> 
> O se sabe explicar un punto de vista, tranquilamente, o no se sabe.
> ...



Ahora ya me queda del todo claro que eres un troll. Y te he estado alimentando... En fin, iré aprendiendo poco a poco.


----------



## veraburbu (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sí, hasta donde yo sé.
> ¿Alguien ha discutido ese punto en concreto? ¿Quién?



Pues hasta donde yo sé, no estaban prohibidos.
De hecho se ven muchos por la calle.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Mar 2022)

los sonbis ladrándose unos a otros como siempre, porque en realidac quieren de saber.


----------



## Survivorman. (25 Mar 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hombre es para dar logital argumentario.
> Si los perros son más peligrosos según la raza. A lo mejor alguien une dos y dos y le da por pensar que con los humanos pasa igual.



Facha las razas no existen!!!!!


No?


----------



## lefebre (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Si. También podemos arrancarle las unas para que no arañen.
> Lo que hace falta son leyes serias creadas por personas que sepan de perros. El perro ha acompañado al hombre durante mucho tiempo en labores específicas: guarda, defensa, rescate, compañía, pastoreo...
> Un dogo argentino NO es un perro de compañía y es una raza que por sus características físicas debería de estar en manos de personas que a parte de conocer la raza tengan cierta corpulencia y aptitudes físicas no es un perro para llevarlo por un parque infantil.



No entiendes o no quieres entender:
A un pero no hace falta que le arranques las uñas, porque no va a matar a nadie con las uñas.
A un caniche pues tampoco, porque a lo sumo te morderá, pero no te va a dejar daños irreparables. Ahora si quieres permitir llevar tigres por la calle, pues sí que deberían obligar arrancarles las uñas, como bien dices.

Es exactamente igual que las armas, que las prohíben porque pueden matar con cierta facilidad, y así permites llevar por la calle unas sí, u otras no.
Es sencillo de entender si lo intentas.


----------



## lefebre (25 Mar 2022)

Otro problema de las raza de perros peligrosos, es que si se desregulan, van a los únicos perros que va a tener la gente. Básicamente por que no van a quedar perros de otras razas en cuanto se crucen con ellos en el portal... 
Y videos en los que el afeminado dueño termina tirando de una correa arrastrando un peso muerto hay unos cuantos.


----------



## rulifu (25 Mar 2022)

Un pitbull siempre va a estar en su derecho de morderte, hay que respetarlo


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Ahora ya me queda del todo claro que eres un troll. Y te he estado alimentando... En fin, iré aprendiendo poco a poco.



No lo creo.
Seguramente piensas lo mismo desde que tienes 13 años y morirás creyendo lo mismo.
El fundamentalismo es lo que tiene... es una obcecación.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Un pitbull siempre va a estar en su derecho de morderte, hay que respetarlo



Un miedica siempre va a tener miedo y, por ello, hay que permitirle que dicte cómo deben ser las cosas para todos los demás.
Hay que respetarlo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> No es que no lo entienda. Es que me parece una chorrada propia de la maxima incultura arrancarle los dientes a los perros, ademas que es una práctica que está castigada.



Se pasan los hilos diciendo siempre lo mismo: quiero degollar, quiero machete, me gusta la sangre...

No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta de que la mayoría, con el cangele hacia los perros que tienen, son incapaces de nada. No tienen ni machete.
La mayoría no tiene ni una victorinox de esas.

Es internet, que les permite desfogarse. No hay que hacer mucho caso.


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo que tú digas. Resulta que lo he vivido en primera persona pero tú que no te atreves casi a acercarte a un perro sabes más.
> 
> Pues bien por tí y tu "sabiduría" innata, que vive directamente del mundo de las "ideas" en el que "Platón" creyó y en el que tú sigues viviendo.



Claro que sí. El tamaño, la masa muscular, la forma, el pelaje... Todo con un peso genético reconocido por todos sin problemas.
La inteligencia, el carácter, el comportamiento... Esto no, esto no tiene peso genético, es todo ambiental.
A pastar.


----------



## lefebre (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> No es que no lo entienda. Es que me parece una chorrada propia de la maxima incultura arrancarle los dientes a los perros, ademas que es una práctica que está castigada.



Bien. Pues entonces:
a) Obliga a que los perros potencialmente peligrosos lleven bozal. Cosa que está visto que por omisión o imposibilidad, no funciona.
b) Prohíbe los perros peligrosos. 
c) Permítelos, pero sin dientes.
d) Permite que los ciudadanos vayan armados para poder potencialmente defenderse. Aunque niños y otros perros que se les crucen seguirán estando expuestos.

Lo de permitirlos sólo a gente que esté preparada es una gilipollez imposible de cumplir como la letra a)


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Pues hasta donde yo sé, no estaban prohibidos.
> De hecho se ven muchos por la calle.



Muchos... se ve alguno de vez en cuando, y si van sin bozal viene corriendo el caballero caballero de turno, o el follaniños de turno a generar conflicto.

La mayor parte de las veces el perro está completamente tranquilo y relajado, pero eso no importa.
Tampoco importa que el bozal ahogue a muchos perros.

Los perros no sudan, regulan su temperatura mediante la respiración, mediante el jadeo.
A algunas razas ponerles el bozal es ahogarlos.

Pero eso tampoco importa.

De hecho ponerles el bozal tampoco importa. Nunca es suficiente.


Es como lo de las playas. Cada vez que se intenta habilitar un 1% de la playa para los perros, hay conflicto con los follaniños.
No les vale con el 99% de la playa. Tiene que ser el 100%.

Pues con esto es lo mismo. Es un fundamentalismo, algo arraigado en la cultura española... y eso no se arregla con leyes.

Se podría decretar matar a todos los perros... no importaría. Seguirían buscando más perros que matar...

Es como los no fumadores. Ya tienen los bares, los interiores, las terrazas. ¿Ha sido suficiente?
No. Ahora quieren la calle.... pero eso TAMPOCO será suficiente. Después querrán prohibirlo en los coches, en las casas particulares...

¿Por qué? Porque es un fundamentalismo que nace del miedo y como todo fundamentalismo, es irracional.


----------



## Arístides (25 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Otro problema de las raza de perros peligrosos, es que si se desregulan, van a los únicos perros que va a tener la gente. Básicamente por que no van a quedar perros de otras razas en cuanto se crucen con ellos en el portal...
> Y videos en los que el afeminado dueño termina tirando de una correa arrastrando un peso muerto hay unos cuantos.




Y otro problema más son las violaciones, asesinatos etc especialmente e Madrid:


Va por zonas.

Madrid en la provincia con más violaciones con diferencia, por ejemplo muchas más que Barcelona con una npoblción PROVINCIAL similar pero la mitad de turistas, datos del INE y del MI, todos en este hilo.


*(17) Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid. | Página 20 | Burbuja.info*

Madrid, con sólo el doble de población tiene el triple de asesinatos, cuádruple de secuestros y como el doble de violaciones, doble de hurtos etc, lo que la deja por encima en totales y relativos.

Sobre el grave problema de violaciones en Madrid, ahí van los datos. Como te inventarás que Madrid tiene más población te anticipo que mientes, son datos *PROVINCIALES*, y en ambas provincias la población es la misma, con muchos menos turistas en Madrid.

Las violaciones en Madrid además están creciendo en número.










Ver archivo adjunto 999367



Ver archivo adjunto 999366

:


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Otra cosa que veo. Ahora mismo en milanuncios cachorros de pitbull a secas dese 100-250 euros, mientras en Francia su precio va desde los 800-900. Os parece razonable 100-250 euros por un cachorro de PPP?




A mí lo que me parece un poco raro es que declares a un cachorro potencialmente peligroso
¿No es un cachorro?

¿En qué quedamos?


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Y otro problema más son las violaciones, asesinatos etc especialmente e Madrid:
> 
> 
> Va por zonas.
> ...



Los hombres son potencialmente peligrosos.
Hay que detenerlos, regularlos, prohibirlos y eliminarlos.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es verdad. No tengo argumentos para aquel que se convence de cosas que no sabe.
> 
> Si mañana te da por estar convencido de que tengo el sarcoma de Kaposi... te dejaré creer que tengo el sarcoma de Kaposi.
> ¿Qué gano yo argumentándole cosas a alguien que se aferra a la única idea que tiene?
> ...



Vamos a intentar argumentar 

¿Alguna vez te has visto en una situación similar a la que narraba el conforero?


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Vamos a intentar argumentar
> 
> ¿Alguna vez te has visto en una situación similar a la que narraba el conforero?



Si vamos a intentar argumentar, entonces hay que alejarse de NARRACIONES individuales incontrastables.


Ninguna historia que empiece asi: "A mí una vez... blablablá"... no puede ser entendida como argumento.
Responder a una narración individual incontrastable es el método más directo para HUIR de los argumentos, que deben poder articularse en clave general.

O argumentas, o hablas de tu primo, tu tía Julia, lo que te pasó a ti a la tierna edad de 13 años, o lo que le pasó al tu vecino del quinto.
Las dos cosas, al mismo tiempo, son imposibles.


----------



## Llorón (25 Mar 2022)

Lo que España más necesitaba, terminar con el racismo canino. Eso de bajar impuestos es una gilipollez.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Lo que España más necesitaba, terminar con el racismo canino. Eso de bajar impuestos es una gilipollez.



No hay racismo canino. Lo que hay es antiperrismo.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si vamos a intentar argumentar, entonces hay que alejarse de NARRACIONES individuales incontrastables.
> 
> 
> Ninguna historia que empiece asi: "A mí una vez... blablablá"... no puede ser entendida como argumento.
> ...



De momento, de quien no he leído argumentos es de ti. La verdad es que no he leído todo el hilo y no puedo afirmar que no los hayas dado, pero yo no los he visto y me gustaría. Lo que veo es que llevas varios mensajes consecutivos poniendo excusas para no explicar nada.

No te gustan los debates emocionales basados en sentimientos y relatos que no se pueden contrastar, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero hay que tener cierta correa, puede que lo narrado por el forero sea cierto o puede que no, pero casos de esos existen, es un hecho. Y al final, las experiencias personales son argumentos válidos, no para un debate, ojo, pero si para uno mismo. Al final, lo que puede que el forero quisiera explicar es que su opinión contraria a desregularizar la tenencia de perros con determinadas características se basa en las malas experiencias que ha tenido.

Yo también las he tenido, pero no las relataré para que no te sirvan de excusa. Y no culpo a los perros, culpo a los dueños. Y si, creo que un perro de grandes dimensiones, a no ser que esté muy muy bien educado por un experto y tenga un carácter muy tranquilo, no debería estar suelto y sin bozal en un espacio público. Y no veo con malos ojos que los dueños tuviesen que superar un psicotécnico y hacer un breve cursillo.


----------



## Lammero (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Lo de potencialmente, hábilmente lo omites.
> 
> Unos cagones, según tu, los que redactaron la lista PPP vigente hasta ahora.




Para algo que hace bien...

Lo de los Perros Potencialmente Pleonásmicos es de traca, en el peligro viene implícita la potencia. Lo que puede pasar de la potencia al acto no es el peligro, sino un daño o perjuicio concreto.

El progreso es tan bestia que hasta los peligros vienen con una capa extra de protección para que no se ofenda nadie, y luego esos soygoys van por las calles paseándose con killing meat machines. Espeluzna el panorama.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De momento, de quien no he leído argumentos es de ti. La verdad es que no he leído todo el hilo y no puedo afirmar que no los hayas dado, pero yo no los he visto y me gustaría. Lo que veo es que llevas varios mensajes consecutivos poniendo excusas para no explicar nada.



Eso es cierto. Me da mucha pereza exponer argumentos en este tema. Normalmente sólo recibo como respuesta lo mismo:

"Eres tonto", "No te enteras", "Pues a mí una vez me pasó blablabla", "El día que muerdan a tu hijo blablablá", "Machete, machete", "Si te pillo te mato"... etcétera.

En este hilo apenas he desarrollado los argumentos que tengo... apenas los he mostrado por encima, sin profundizar o desarrollar el por qué.



No te lo tomes de forma personal.... es que no es un tema que me resulte apasionante, la verdad.
Si miras un poco más atrás, verás algún argumento presentado, sin profundizar.
Tendrás que contentarte con eso...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> Para algo que hace bien...
> 
> Lo de los Perros Potencialmente Pleonásmicos es de traca, en el peligro viene implícita la potencia. Lo que puede pasar de la potencia al acto no es el peligro, sino un daño o perjuicio concreto.
> 
> El progreso es tan bestia que hasta los peligros vienen con una capa extra de protección para que no se ofenda nadie, y luego esos soygoys van por las calles paseándose con killing meat machines. Espeluzna el panorama.




Si hay algo de lo que hay tener miedo es de la gente que quiere actuar PREVENTIVAMENTE, para evitar los crímenes, los accidentes o las tragedias.
Nunca os fiéis de quienes actúan en nombre de la protección del futuro... los que evitan peligros POTENCIALES.

Mienten.

Siempre que aparecen, yo pienso en Tom Cruise.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Hombre pues muchos



¿Muchos? ¿Cuuántos?



Cymoril dijo:


> de los que actuamos preventivamente resulta que somos dueños de perros y conocemos de que va el asunto. *Yo *



Dejo de leer en "yo", porque es una narración individual incontrastable.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Hombre pues muchos de los que actuamos preventivamente resulta que somos dueños de perros y conocemos de que va el asunto. Yo sé lo que es ir con un macho de pastor alemán por la calle con su correa, buenísimo, disciplinadísimo y que de repente se te cruce un mongolo con un bull terrier que lo leva suelto. Muchas veces he visto machos volverse locos, incontrolables cuando ven a otros machos dominantes (incluso castrados), y como el perro sea grande, a menos que seas un tio fuerte no lo controla ni dios. Estas situaciones casualmnte las veo mucho en parques donde
> también casualmente hay niños.
> Supongo que te parecerá estupendo que cualquier cani pueda tener un pitbull o un fila brasileiro.



Pero es que además, desregularlo va en contra de esas propias razas y su existencia. 

Ya pasó con el doberman y el Rottweiler. Cuando esas razas se ponen de moda degeneran. Cualquier imbécil se convierte en criador, y no solo se potencian las enfermedades como la displasia de cadera y la degeneración física general, además también se tiende a criar a los individuos con menos carácter, porque luego los criadores no quieren que uno de sus perros mate a nadie.

Las razas de trabajo y guardianes son para el campo y las razas de presa son para la caza mayor, no para que un quinqui vaya al parque a vacilar y atemorizar a los vecinos.


----------



## Mira macho (25 Mar 2022)

Los PPPs solo deberían poder tenerse en fincas rurales, fuera son un peligro para todos y me sudan los cojones lo bien entrenados que estén.


----------



## rulifu (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Un miedica siempre va a tener miedo y, por ello, hay que permitirle que dicte cómo deben ser las cosas para todos los demás.
> Hay que respetarlo.



Espero que nunca te muerda un perro y menos que se coma a tu hija pequeña


----------



## Eremita (25 Mar 2022)

Los perros, las armas de fuego, las drogas y los prohibicionistas, siempre suscitan debates inquisitoriales de unos prohibiendo a otros.
Nadie sugiere un Código Penal que castigue con 20 años de trabajos forzados en una mina, las lesiones producidas por el ataque de un perro a un inocente, o poseer perros sin cumplir los requisitos, horca si se produce la muerte o lesiones graves...el buen español, prefiere la prohibición, el castigo comunitario, nada de exigir responsabilidad individual.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Mira macho dijo:


> Los PPPs solo deberían poder tenerse en fincas rurales, fuera son un peligro para todos y me sudan los cojones lo bien entrenados que estén.



Fincas rurales y bien valladas y señalizadas. Que hay quien los tiene en el campo pero sueltos, o tiene una valla en mal estado o demasiado baja por donde pueden salir y atacar a alguien que pase cerca.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Si
> Si yo y sabes por qué?




No, pero no importa. Es un "Yo" clarísimo... por lo que no merece la pena ser tenido en cuenta.
No es una argumento, es sólo una historieta tuya de la que tú eres el único testigo.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Los perros, las armas de fuego, las drogas y los prohibicionistas, siempre suscitan debates inquisitoriales de unos prohibiendo a otros.
> Nadie sugiere un Código Penal que castigue con 20 años de trabajos forzados en una mina, las lesiones producidas por el ataque de un perro a un inocente, o poseer perros sin cumplir los requisitos, horca si se produce la muerte o lesiones graves...el buen español, prefiere la prohibición, el castigo comunitario, nada de exigir responsabilidad individual.



¿Quién dice de prohibir los perros o determinadas razas? 

¿Tú vas con una escopeta a un parque?


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Fincas rurales y bien valladas y señalizadas. Que hay quien los tiene en el campo pero sueltos, o tiene una valla en mal estado o demasiado baja por donde pueden salir y atacar a alguien que pase cerca.




¿Os acordáis de lo que mencionaba hace algunos mensajes con eso de que "para los fundamentalistas nada es suficiente"?

Pues aquí hay un magnífico ejemplo de ello.


----------



## Mira macho (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Fincas rurales y bien valladas y señalizadas. Que hay quien los tiene en el campo pero sueltos, o tiene una valla en mal estado o demasiado baja por donde pueden salir y atacar a alguien que pase cerca.



Exacto, fincas valladas tanto por arriba como por abajo y bien señalizados. Que existan estos perros no es problema, el problema es cuando los demás tienen que lidiar con razas impredecibles que a lo mejor están bien en el 99% del tiempo y un día, sin esperarlo, rompen la correa y matan a un niño.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de lo que mencionaba hace algunos mensajes con eso de que "para los fundamentalistas nada es suficiente"?
> 
> Pues aquí hay un magnífico ejemplo de ello.



Es de sentido común, sin más.

Es que las experiencias que yo he tenido y de las que no quería hablar para que no dudases de ellas consisten precisamente en que paseando tranquilamente por el campo me han salido perros de gran tamaño a perseguirme. En tres ocasiones pastores alemanes, en otra ocasión un mastín y en otra un pitbul. Los pastores alemanes y el mastín persiguiéndome, enseñándome los dientes y ladrándome a poca distancia. tres de las veces no llegó a más porque les enseñé un palo o una piedra (tras la primera vez siempre voy por el campo con un palo). Uno de los pastores alemanes si llegó a morderme, me hizo una herida y logre hacerlo huir golpeándole con el palo. Y para que veas, no denuncié por miedo a que sacrificasen al perro. En otra ocasión un pitbull corriendo hacia mi con ademanes de no pretender jugar precisamente, tuve que refugiarme saltando una verja de otra finca y salir por la calle de atrás.

Pero claro, esos argumentos no te valen y nunca a nadie le han pasado casos similares.


----------



## Eremita (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Quién dice de prohibir los perros o determinadas razas?
> 
> ¿Tú vas con una escopeta a un parque?



¿Me vas a hacer buscar cada post en el que se aboga por prohíbir tener perros en ciudades, pasearlos por parques, por playas, llevarlos sin correa o sin bozal...? ¿O me estás vacilando?

En cuanto a la escopeta por el parque, ¿A que viene eso? Si está prohibido. Igual que está prohibido llevar una pistola bien oculta. Ya sea de día, de noche, o un parque de esos desaconsejables por el tipo de gentuza que lo frecuenta. Decís parque e imagináis los jardines de un colegio de preescolar con los niños subidos a los columpios y los rosales, y parques hay muchos.

Os gusta prohibir, no pasa nada, sois así, prevenidos.


----------



## tucco (25 Mar 2022)

Desde que me mordió un mastín, cuando salgo al campo siempre llevo un ahuyentador electrónico, y ganas me dan de utilizarlo discretamente en la ciudad...


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> ¿Me vas a hacer buscar cada post en el que se aboga por prohíbir tener perros en ciudades, pasearlos por parques, por playas, llevarlos sin correa o sin bozal...? ¿O me estás vacilando?
> 
> En cuanto a la escopeta por el parque, ¿A que viene eso? Si está prohibido. Igual que está prohibido llevar una pistola bien oculta. Ya sea de día, de noche, o un parque de esos desaconsejables por el tipo de gentuza que lo frecuenta. Decís parque e imagináis los jardines de un colegio de preescolar con los niños subidos a los columpios y los rosales, y parques hay muchos.
> 
> Os gusta prohibir, no pasa nada, sois así, prevenidos.



Yo creía que este hilo era sobre la desregulación. No he visto a nadie pedir la prohibición, sino alertando sobre lo que puede suponer la desregulación.

Lo de no llevar un perro de grandes dimensiones (y menos si se trata de un perro de morfología molosoide, con una musculatura muy desarrollada, una fuerza tremenda en las mandíbulas y con instinto de presa, pues sus antepasados se usaban para la caza mayor) suelto y sin bozal en un espacio público es de cajón, y menos si hay niños.

¿Que problema tienes con llevar el perro con bozal? ¿Acaso eso lastima al perro? ¿Te da penita que no pueda abrir bien la boca durante un rato? Pues cómprate una finca bien vallada y lo metes ahí. ¿Eres un muerto de hambre que vive en un piso y no tiene siquiera un jardín? Pues no tengas ese tipo de perros.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Desde que me mordió un mastín, cuando salgo al campo siempre llevo un ahuyentador electrónico, y ganas me dan de utilizarlo discretamente en la ciudad...



Es que no es ninguna broma. Que te pueden matar, coño. Un mastín te puede tumbar y morderte en la yugular fácilmente. Yo me libré porque en el fondo los perros son unos cagados y no son del todo conscientes de su superioridad física.


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (25 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El pasado 19 de febrero de 2021, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde a un nuevo proyecto de ley de protección, derechos y bienestar de los animales mucho más intrusivo, que incluye cambios sustanciales con respecto a las disposiciones hasta entonces vigentes. Aunque la tauromaquia queda, por ahora, fuera de esta normativa que fue aprobada en junio de ese mismo año por el Congreso y el Senado, una de las medidas más ridículas del nuevo texto es que *se elimina la lista de perros potencialmente peligrosos*, pues argumentan que los cánidos solo podrán ser calificados y catalogados de esta manera previa realización de un estudio de sociabilidad individualizado, pues *la nueva ley de "protección animal" giliprogre considera que ningún animal es peligroso por su raza* y que los perros deben de ser valorados individualmente. Para justificar ese razonamiento se señaló la importancia de la educación para mejorar su comportamiento. A través del cambio en la ley PPP en España, el Gobierno quiere "evitar los *prejuicios* injustos" que hasta ahora han estado vigentes.
> 
> Sinceramente, sabíamos que el fundamentalismo supersticioso igualitarista en el que se ha enclaustrado al ser humano no ha tenido hasta ahora límites, pero no llegamos a pensar que su osadía pudiese llegar a tanto. Ya han dado el primer paso en esa dirección.
> 
> En definitiva, más leyes, más disposiciones, *más ordenanzas, más reglamentaciones, más leyes contra el "odio",* lo que se traduce en más intromisión estatal y gubernamental en la vida cotidiana y diaria de la población que es casi expropiatoria, en una época en la que se supone que somos más libres. Eso es al menos lo que nos cuenta diariamente el Gran Hermano.



las leyes contra el odio, sacan a relucir el odio de los gobernantes hacia el pueblo


----------



## Eremita (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Me gustaría ver a mi a cualquiera de los que defendéis aqui la tenencia libre de estos perros cómo reaccionaríais en caso de que uno perdiese el control. A ver si hay huevos de meterse en medio y controlar al bicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le sacudía un tiro en la almendra, apoyando el cañón en el cráneo. Ante todo seguridad.
Pero esta prohibido llevar armas.


----------



## Eremita (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo creía que este hilo era sobre la desregulación. No he visto a nadie pedir la prohibición, sino alertando sobre lo que puede suponer la desregulación.
> 
> Lo de no llevar un perro de grandes dimensiones (y menos si se trata de un perro de morfología molosoide, con una musculatura muy desarrollada, una fuerza tremenda en las mandíbulas y con instinto de presa, pues sus antepasados se usaban para la caza mayor) suelto y sin bozal en un espacio público es de cajón, y menos si hay niños.
> 
> ¿Que problema tienes con llevar el perro con bozal? ¿Acaso eso lastima al perro? ¿Te da penita que no pueda abrir bien la boca durante un rato? Pues cómprate una finca bien vallada y lo metes ahí. ¿Eres un muerto de hambre que vive en un piso y no tiene siquiera un jardín? Pues no tengas ese tipo de perros.



Yo no tengo perro, ni paciencia para ello. 
Ese es mi caso particular.


----------



## Eremita (25 Mar 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Si logras que no te pille como le ha pasado a la inteligentísima protagonista de la noticia. 3 pitbulls qué puede salir mal?



Desconozco el caso particular que comentas. Supongo que sí 3 perros de esos deciden que soy su presa, sin barreras físicas de por medio, soy hombre muerto por bien armado que vaya. Quizá con una escopeta ILEGAL (sin la mierdecita limitadora a 3 cartuchos) y viéndoles venir a distancia, tenga una oportunidad. Pero es más raro portar una escopeta que cruzarte con tres pitbulls.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Distingo a un perro tranquilo de uno colérico observándolo unos segundos, igual que con las personas.



Tú la única experiencia que has tenido con perros es verlos en el parque desde la ventana de tu casa. A mí me ha tocado atender una llamada del 112 de un matrimonio mayor al que se le habían colado dos american stafford en su finca y se habían cargado a su perro (pastor alemán) y ellos estaban acojonados, como es normal, metidos en su casa sin atreverse a salir mientras los dos perros campaban tranquilamente por la finca.

Me gustaría verte a ti de frente a esos dos perros con toda la mandíbula ensangrentada y el cadáver a medio desollar del otro perro en el suelo. Te puedo decir que realmente estaban muy tranquilos después de haberse cargado al otro perro; eso sí, el espectáculo que debieron de sufrir el matrimonio viendo como esas dos bestias masacraban a mordiscos a su perro hasta la muerte estoy seguro de que no se les olvidará nunca.

La gente como tú sois como niños, os creéis cocodrilo dandee domando cocodrilos con la manita.... Y en la hora de la verdad sois como la deficiente mononeuronal del vídeo que era la dueña del pitbull que se queda mirando como el animal destroza a la presa sin saber que hacer, porque NO SABÉIS TRATAR CON ANIMALES, a la vista está después de todas las chorradas que has cagado en este hilo.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Mar 2022)

fuegosysagatinas.s.l. dijo:


> las leyes contra el odio, sacan a relucir el odio de los gobernantes hacia el pueblo



Lo más curioso es que el país pionero en establecer ese tipo de medidas fue la Unión Soviética.









La URSS inventó las llamadas "leyes contra el odio".


Parece que nuestra sociedad moderna occidental está plagada de amnesia colectiva cuando se trata de analizar los principios filosóficos e ideológicos en que se fundamentó la Unión Soviética. Esta amnesia es especialmente intensa y alarmante entre los liberales y las derechas, pues necesitan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (25 Mar 2022)

yo no apoyo a la urss yo apoyo al pueblo llano, lleven la bandera que lleven


----------



## burges (25 Mar 2022)

El corona virus no es peligroso por serlo, hay que analizar cada virus individualmente para valorar su peligrosidad, por un equipo de charos curvy pelimoradas claro: lo contrario son prejuicios xenófobos.
Lo único malvado por naturaleza es el hombre blanco hetero...


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo creía que este hilo era sobre la desregulación. No he visto a nadie pedir la prohibición, sino alertando sobre lo que puede suponer la desregulación.
> 
> Lo de no llevar un perro de grandes dimensiones (y menos si se trata de un perro de morfología molosoide, con una musculatura muy desarrollada, una fuerza tremenda en las mandíbulas y con instinto de presa, pues sus antepasados se usaban para la caza mayor) suelto y sin bozal en un espacio público es de cajón, y menos si hay niños.
> 
> ¿Que problema tienes con llevar el perro con bozal? ¿Acaso eso lastima al perro? ¿Te da penita que no pueda abrir bien la boca durante un rato? Pues cómprate una finca bien vallada y lo metes ahí. ¿Eres un muerto de hambre que vive en un piso y no tiene siquiera un jardín? Pues no tengas ese tipo de perros.



Yo lo he debido de decir como unas veinte veces en este foro. Esas razas deberían estar prohibidas para los civiles porque NO SON ANIMALES DOMÉSTICOS.


----------



## ChosLive (25 Mar 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si razonan, pero menos, de forma más primitiva que el ser humano. Su cerebro es más primitivo que el nuestro, como ocurre con todos los animales.
> No son animales estúpidos. De hecho, son bastante inteligentes, por lo general.



Estoy de acuerdo con ésto, pero tendrás que reconocer que hay determinadas razas que han sido creadas mediante cría o selección artificial, para que sean mas agresivas, mas fuertes, mas potentes... eso no se puede cambiar de la noche a la mañana con "educacion" porque a un perro lo puedes adiestrar pero no educar. Un perro razona de forma primitiva, como puntualizas, y puede tener un ataque de celos, de miedo, lo que sea, y atacar de forma muy peligrosa.

Cualquier perro es susceptible de comportarse así en un momento dado, pero si un chihuaha te ataca y se agarra a tu pierna, no es lo mismo que si lo hace un pitbull.

Son perros que pueden estar el 99% de su vida sin causar ningún problema, inlcuso la mayoría morirán sin causar ningún incidente, pero son perros, tenemos que estar de acuerdo en que son animales, tienen instintos, y ya sea por controlar su territorio, por dominar, por celos, por miedo, por lo que sea, puede haber un accidente grave un día.

No voy a debatir que medidas serían las ideales para evitar éstos incidentes, que ocurren lamentablemente, sino quiero decir que si existen razas mas peligrosas que otras, al igual que pasa en los felinos por ejemplo.


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Claro que sí. El tamaño, la masa muscular, la forma, el pelaje... Todo con un peso genético reconocido por todos sin problemas.
> La inteligencia, el carácter, el comportamiento... Esto no, esto no tiene peso genético, es todo cultural.
> A pastar.



Como ya he dicho en este hilo. Esas razas no han sido creadas para ser pomeranias de salón. Esas razas han sido creadas para pelear, para vigilancia y defensa personal. Durante decenas de generaciones han sido escogidos los animales mas fuertes, más sanguinarios y desequilibrados y de la noche a la mañana ahora la gente los mete en sus casa como si fueran pekineses. La moda de meter esos perros en las casas es de ayer por la tarde, escasos 30 años... ¿Os creéis que en 30 años se puede cambiar una raza? ¿Os creéis que un especímen de hoy en día cuyos ancestros fueron durante decenas de generaciones verdaderos psicópatas intencionadamente, porque eran los especímenes idóneos para los fines de esa raza, no van a causar ningún problema?

Y lo que es ridículo es como saltas con lo de la urdimbre cultural... La urdimbre cultural hace a un ser humano, NO A UN PERRO. EL SER HUMANO ES UN SER INTELIGENTE, EL PERRO NO LO ES. EL PERRO ES UN ANIMAL, NO ES UNA PERSONA, Y MIENTRAS NO OS METÁIS ESTO EN LA CABECITA SEGIRÁ HABIENDO PROBLEMAS CON ESTOS ANIMALES.


----------



## Manoliko (25 Mar 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Para mi todos los perros son potencialmente peligrosos, según lo cerca que estén de alguien en condiciones de inferioridad, como puede ser un bebé o un niño más pequeño que el perro.



También es cierto que independientemente del tamaño influye mucho la raza.

No es lo mismo un San Bernardo, que era usado como perro de rescate y es un bonachón de 90 kilos, que un tipbull de 22 kilos pero que es un perro de presa usado para caza mayor y para peleas.

Pero es que curiosamente, quien tiene un San Bernardo o un golden retriever suele tenerlos con su correa y bien educados. Y son perros con muy buen carácter que ni siquiera van a molestarte "jugando" (olisqueándote y subiéndote encima) y que si tratasen de hacerlo el dueño se lo impediría. Son la gentuza la que tiene pitbulls, amstaf, presas canarios y dogos argentinos. Y eso es lo peligroso, la combinación de perro potencialmente peligroso (tanto por su físico como por su carácter instintivo dominante o de presa) con dueño cani, gitano o de una banda latina.


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Como ya he dicho en este hilo. Esas razas no han sido creadas para ser pomeranias de salón. Esas razas han sido creadas para pelear, para vigilancia y defensa personal. Durante decenas de generaciones han sido escogidos los animales mas fuertes, más sanguinarios y desequilibrados y de la noche a la mañana ahora la gente los mete en sus casa como si fueran pekineses. La moda de meter esos perros en las casas es de ayer por la tarde, escasos 30 años... ¿Os creéis que en 30 años se puede cambiar una raza? ¿Os creéis que un especímen de hoy en día cuyos ancestros fueron durante decenas de generaciones verdaderos psicópatas intencionadamente, porque eran los especímenes idóneos para los fines de esa raza, no van a causar ningún problema?
> 
> Y lo que es ridículo es como saltas con lo de la urdimbre cultural... La urdimbre cultural hace a un ser humano, NO A UN PERRO. EL SER HUMANO ES UN SER INTELIGENTE, EL PERRO NO LO ES. EL PERRO ES UN ANIMAL, NO ES UNA PERSONA, Y MIENTRAS NO OS METÁIS ESTO EN LA CABECITA SEGIRÁ HABIENDO PROBLEMAS CON ESTOS ANIMALES.



Joder qué cansinos. Cometí una errata: cambia "cultural" por AMBIENTAL.
¿Te vale así?


----------



## Cuncas (25 Mar 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Joder qué cansinos. Cometí una errata: cambia "cultural" por AMBIENTAL.
> ¿Te vale así?



Es lo mismo... Esos perros tienen el gatillo psicópata en los genes, y lo tienen porque así lo quisieron quienes los crearon. Escogieron ese gatillo psicópata para que se lanzaran sin dudarlo contra un oso, contra un jabalí, para que siguieran peleando aunque les conlleve a muerte. Es el fin de estas razas. Y de la misma forma se lanzan en el momento más inesperado contra un niño, contra su propio dueño, aunque les hubieran dado mimitos toda su vida... Pero eso no lo habéis visto, cuando lo veais os daréis cuenta y callaréis la boquita.

Madre e hija devorada por sus propios perros de raza peligrosa


----------



## Sietebailes (25 Mar 2022)

Esta ley es fruto de la subnormalidad que nos invade,a la altura, y esto lo he oído decir personalmente, se llaman entre dueños de perros el papá o la mamá de tobi. Si hubiera un ley de animales felices, no quedaría ni uno en un puto piso.


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Es lo mismo... Esos perros tienen el gatillo psicópata en los genes, y lo tienen porque así lo quisieron quienes los crearon. Escogieron ese gatillo psicópata para que se lanzaran sin dudarlo contra un oso, contra un jabalí, para que siguieran peleando aunque les conlleve a muerte. Es el fin de estas razas. Y de la misma forma se lanzan en el momento más inesperado contra un niño, contra su propio dueño, aunque les hubieran dado mimitos toda su vida... Pero eso no lo habéis visto, cuando lo veais os daréis cuenta y callaréis la boquita.
> 
> Madre e hija devorada por sus propios perros de raza peligrosa




PERO SI ES LO QUE DEFIENDO YO TAMBIÉN. Mi post de respuesta al forero de antes era sarcástico, joder.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Eso que tiene que ver con lo que he dicho? Te he dado una explicacion y eso ha debido molestarte por patatas. Totalmente especulativo, falso y sin sentido tu comentario.
> 
> Los seres humanos somos muchisimo.mas destructivos y peligrosos que un perro, por eso tenemos un código penal y unas normas desde que el mundo es mundo. Un perro puede hacer mas o menos daño pero depende de su sociabilizacion, los seres humanos tambien pero en mas cantidad y calidad, pero aademas algunos son asociales y tienen un ADN psicopatico, demostrado científicamente.



A mi no me has dado nada, la explicacion se la dabas a otra persona.
Si ves a los humanos así, pues que quieres que te diga, jiuston tenemos un problema!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Mar 2022)

Si no hay razas de perros peligrosos, por que no se organizan peleas clandestinas con caniches.


----------



## perrosno (25 Mar 2022)

Hezpaña cada vez mas en estado puro.

Espero ver pronto noticias del solo quería jugar


----------



## Roquete (25 Mar 2022)

Sí, deberían excepcionar. Aunque un seguro básico de "responsabilidad civil" sería bueno que lo tuviéramos todos los que tenemos perros (recuerdo que me lo recomendó un abogado que me dijo: aunque tu perro sea pequeño, podría escaparse, causar un accidente y tienes un problema tremendo si no tienes pasta).

Y no te acerques nunca a dueños de perros grandes, que no tienen ni idea de lo que se llevan entre manos (tampoco los de pequeños, pero qué daño podría causar un perrillo). Cuanta gente me ha metido en problemas con un perro pastor loco que me encontré en la carretera (y que vive conmigo) con sus consejos "expertos".

Por supuesto, no deberías carta blanca a casi nadie para llevar perrazos (casi cualquier perro grande, y más los que son muy fuertes), solo hablo de que no se queden sin adoptar los pobres a los que tantos cabronazos han abandonado.

Y, como dije, deberían prohibir que se vendan perros de este tipo. No tienen lugar en la sociedad. Porque los perros salen casi todos buenos, pero los ciudadanos que se los compran, casi todos, salen gilipollas.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 Mar 2022)

Entonces, si cualquier perro es peliģroso, que pongan restricciones de posesion a cualquier perro, con examenes psicologicos a los dueños, a renovar cada año, y bozal obligatorio a cada perro bajo pena de multa y castraccion para evitar q acaben en la calle. Y geolocalizacion del perro y dueño.


----------



## Roquete (25 Mar 2022)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Entonces, si cualquier perro es peliģroso, que pongan restricciones de posesion a cualquier perro, con examenes psicologicos a los dueños, a renovar cada año, y bozal obligatorio a cada perro bajo pena de multa y castraccion para evitar q acaben en la calle. Y geolocalizacion del perro y dueño.



Hombre, una vez hecho el examen psicológico no haría falta repetirlo.

Lo mejor sería un curso del perro y el dueño en el que te matriculas con un examen en el que se demuestra todo lo aprendido (lo vi una vez en un documental; al perro le daban un carnet de "bien educado" y con ese carnet podías entrar en tiendas, transporte público). 

Por cierto, si vieras cómo están educados los perros de Alemania y Suiza, no darías crédito. 

Siempre lo repito: hay montones de perros pero no los detectas porque no oyes un ladrido. En el transporte público, ves a jóvenes (punkis, makineros, musulmanes, etc.) con perros educadísimos que se sientan y no dicen ni mú. Incluso en un "Corte Inglés a la alemana" vi un perros en la sección de menaje (¡¡entre las vaijllas!!).
¿Te imaginas eso en España?. Pero si incluso a gente educada y normal la ves con el perro y parece eso una película de Ozores.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2022)

Hay gente que no adopta PPP porque piden licencia y todo eso. Gente normal que quiere cumplir las normas. Ahora ya podrán adoptarlos. 










Muere un bebé devorado por el perro de la familia


#Sucesos | Un bebé de año y medio ha muerto devorado por el perro de su familia en #ReinoUnido #bebes #pitbull #perros




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------

